# Where are you skiing today!



## prsboogie (Dec 22, 2016)

I light of events yesterday and 4-5 AZers being at one place at the same time without knowing it, I thought it might be a good idea to start this thread. 

I would love to know who is skiing where on any particular day so I might meet up with and take a few runs members on the forum. I'm relatively new to AZ (going on two years now) and have only met 3-4 of you in person so I don't just bump into people at the hill. 

Not looking to encroach on your family/private time just looking to put faces to names and take a few runs. Most of the time I ski with my 8 and 10 year old and would love to ski with "adults" once in a while.  

Descriptors would be good along with the mountain to help guide! 

Hope this gets off the ground and get to meet up with you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 22, 2016)

Killington tomorrow with the rest of the Cannon Crew !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Dec 22, 2016)

Gunstock today. Pleasantly surprised with conditions and current snowfall. Good day.


----------



## Tin (Dec 22, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Killington tomorrow with the rest of the Cannon Crew !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Puck It should turn in his "Cannon Mt" fleece vest for a K one. He probably fits in better with all the Joey's there anyway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 22, 2016)

At Mountain Creek in NJ. Spring conditions today m

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Dec 22, 2016)

Tin said:


> Puck It should turn in his "Cannon Mt" fleece vest for a K one. He probably fits in better with all the Joey's there anyway.


Ouch!!!!


----------



## Tin (Dec 22, 2016)

I'll get you one for Kwanzaa if you ski in jeans tomorrow, poach Outer Limits, and JDM videotapes it. Large?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 22, 2016)

Hunter tomorrow and Sat, Belleayre Sun.

Maybe Mt Snow Sun if it snows.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 22, 2016)

Wildcat this morning, slugging two beers and attitash this afternoon


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2016)

At the bar at Bear Peak at Attitash currently

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 22, 2016)

Ragged Friday + Saturday


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2016)

Good thread idea. Now having a beer with snoseek at Bear Peak. Haha

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2016)

Planning on Vail and Breck for Friday and Christmas

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Good thread idea. Now having a beer with snoseek at Bear Peak. Haha
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Well have another one for me while I'm working!! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Dec 22, 2016)

Wachusett tomorrow


----------



## snoseek (Dec 24, 2016)

Attitash today


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 24, 2016)

Cannon ! Wish I was at Killington 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks like I'll probably be at sugarbush on monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 24, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Cannon ! Wish I was at Killington



Why? (just curious)


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 24, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Why? (just curious)



Skied Killington yesterday and it was far better than Cannon today....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 26, 2016)

Headed to Ragged, late start but will stay to last bell. Will be with wife and kids charcoal jacket white helmet and navy pants. Say hi!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Dec 26, 2016)

Cruising around a relatively quiet Mount Snow this morning - hope to be down to I-91 before the forecasted freezing rain hits mid/late PM!! Still 14* and clear at 10:15AM

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 26, 2016)

Took the wife to the Crotch.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Pez (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm not. Home sick with the flu. Ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Dec 26, 2016)

Well my weekend plans ended up being drastically changed.  Original plan was Vail and Breck.  We ended up skiing only A Basin.  Wife was concerned about last minute Christmas shopping on Friday and Saturday we over slept (Christmas party side effect) and bailed.  So Christmas it was.  We thought about today but no one in my family is in to it today. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 26, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well my weekend plans ended up being drastically changed.  Original plan was Vail and Breck.  We ended up skiing only A Basin.  Wife was concerned about last minute Christmas shopping on Friday and Saturday we over slept (Christmas party side effect) and bailed.  So Christmas it was.  We thought about today but no one in my family is in to it today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



LOL.  I'm only laughing because it happens to the best of us, all the time  Good thing is as of now New Years is open and the I trying to get out of town (ie somewhere up north) before we get an invite.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Dec 27, 2016)

4aprice said:


> LOL.  I'm only laughing because it happens to the best of us, all the time  Good thing is as of now New Years is open and the I trying to get out of town (ie somewhere up north) before we get an invite.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Dec 28, 2016)

At the Cat.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 28, 2016)

Pez said:


> I'm not. Home sick with the flu. Ugh.



Same. Wicked fever hey. This thing needs to go away by Saturday, I already got a room booked up in Barre VT.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 28, 2016)

Driving over to crotched for some afternoon turns. It should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 28, 2016)

Night session at Gunstock later on.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 28, 2016)

Cannon 12/29 and then who knows Friday if any lifts turn.


----------



## dlague (Dec 28, 2016)

Breck on Friday - cross fingers!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Dec 29, 2016)

Leaving in a little for a some twilight turns at crotched again


----------



## Tin (Dec 29, 2016)

Magic and Berkie this weekend.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 29, 2016)

Went to Loon yesterday, have Max Pass and wanted to burn a day there.   Wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.   It was busy and I never once rode the gondola but it was no more than a 5-10 min wait a couple of times at the 7 bros triple or the Kanc.   The South peak lift was ski on and north peak and eastside were too.  It was icy & I wasn't that into the skiing for a good chunk of the day.   But I finally found a thin line on Walking Boss between where the edge of the grooming was and the untouched stuff that had a somewhat ski-able mogul line.  Nothing great but it was a heck of  a lot better than skiing more icy groomers.   South Peak was better for conditions, Rip Saw had mostly edge-able stuff other than the icy section below the headwall (but that part is always icy) a couple of fast downhill runs on that felt good.  

I didn't have high expectations as this was my family's 1st time out this year and I was looking at it as a "shake out" kind of day.    But the kids enjoyed it and I got just enough "decent" runs that it worked out OK.    I parked 3 cars away from the Pemigewasset base lodge at South Peak at 9AM on a "busy" week.  Not sure how busy the lots were at the main base, but South Peak base was a breeze.


----------



## Edd (Dec 29, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Leaving in a little for a some twilight turns at crotched again



Going to be an interesting evening there.


----------



## dmw (Dec 29, 2016)

Edd said:


> Going to be an interesting evening there.



Any Crotched regulars have any insight on whether the Rocket is likely to spin tomorrow, i.e. wind issues?


----------



## Quietman (Dec 29, 2016)

15-20 mph shouldn't be much of problem.  What do you think Joshua?


----------



## crank (Dec 29, 2016)

We xc skied kingdom trails this morning then skied Burke in the storm 2-4pm.  Staying at the new hotel tomorrow will be good!


----------



## 180 (Dec 29, 2016)

Well hears a good day, Skied Hunter this morning, drove 4 hours in the bliazzard to Vt and got one run at 4p


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2016)

Stood in line for for the chair to open at Gunstock. They pre-sold a record # of tix today so, being crowd averse, I knew I wouldn't last long. But a free ticket and a fresh storm sucked me in. 

They kindly left half of Redhat ungroomed so I hit the 12" they claimed 3 times and then hit the HSQ for some human slaloms. The snow quality was very good. Flintlock, strangely, isn't open yet. The wind is not a factor at all today. Gunstock is going to have a banner weekend.


----------



## Edd (Dec 30, 2016)

Here's a beauty of a Tweet:


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 30, 2016)

Skied Greek today, about 3", got into the closed glades, stopped halfway down Aesop's, asked my buddy, "Why is this closed?" He said, "Because it's awesome"

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2016)

Skied Stratton today where both my kids had a race - the gondola was on wind hold until about noon, only rode AMEX and URSA six packs - best run for me was Tamarack under the gondola with 8-10" of soft chop over a bunch of soft bumps.

Quite firm in places underneath, kept snowing on/off throughout the day and the winds were blowing stuff into the woods.

Unfortunately my daughter crashed hard and I ended up spending a few hours with her in Stratton's medical clinic - fortunately it was just a badly sprained wrist and nothing broken (as I said earlier, it was FIRM underneath!)

HUGE crowd!! As we were leaving and driving from the main base area out and around the Sun Bowl base of Stratton on the back way over to Mount Snow, cars were parked on the road from Stratton's out lot by their mtn ops building all the way over the the Sunbowl access road, and all the way down the access road as far as I could see!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 30, 2016)

I seem to be in your shadow this week Dr Jeff!  First slipping and sliding home in the freezing rain the other night and now hanging out in medical centers with hurt kids.  My guy dislocated his shoulder (again) at Mount Snow.  Thankfully, the medical center there was able to take care of him, once they got their x-ray equipment working  (unlike the injury at Burke which landed us in the ER for multiple hours).  But it cut the day short - I never even got my skis on!  Crowds were crazy, lines were unbelievable and even the traffic getting to the mountain at 8/8:30 was a first.  Backed up to within a quarter mile of our place - 3 miles south of the mountain!


----------



## skimagic (Dec 30, 2016)

Was pretty crowded at Berkshire East today, lot was filled to the brim.  Lift problems all day with the main quad, so lift lines mid morning were insane.  Berk decided not to run other lifts until mid morning for some reason.  Snow was great, about 6-7".  Found good powder runs in some stashes, but luckily brought the rock skis..  Later, main runs getting scraped off.  Despite the lift issue, Great day for the Beast.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2016)

MommaBear said:


> I seem to be in your shadow this week Dr Jeff!  First slipping and sliding home in the freezing rain the other night and now hanging out in medical centers with hurt kids.  My guy dislocated his shoulder (again) at Mount Snow.  Thankfully, the medical center there was able to take care of him, once they got their x-ray equipment working  (unlike the injury at Burke which landed us in the ER for multiple hours).  But it cut the day short - I never even got my skis on!  Crowds were crazy, lines were unbelievable and even the traffic getting to the mountain at 8/8:30 was a first.  Backed up to within a quarter mile of our place - 3 miles south of the mountain!


Hope you're kid is doing as well as mine! She's currently trying to figure out what glove situation will work with her splinted wrist/hand so she can train tomorrow!!

My wife skied our home hill today, and said with wind holds on Sunbrook and the Northface that it was crazy busy in the base areas!! Took her 3 Moovers this morning to actually get on 1 that wasn't filled to capacity before it hit our place!! 

The folks at Base Area Rapid Care at Mount Snow are good folks!! Both my daughter for a concussion and me for trying to slice a chunk of my middle finger off with a knife a few years ago, are patients of record there! 

Hope some off the mega masses up here head home for New Year's Eve parties tomorrow!! [emoji6] 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## medfordmike (Dec 30, 2016)

Pico as usual today.  Busiest I have seen it in a while although crowds were generally well distributed once you got on the mountain aside from the usual places. They opened Little Pico early for the new snow.  I would say parking was approaching third full a little after 8:30-8:45.  By looking out from the lift around 10:30-11 cars were parked out to Route 4 in the little triangle shaped lot to the right of the main entrance.  Lodge was crazy busy.  No real line on the Little Pico Triple but the Golden Quad was about a 15 minute wait with lines beyond the ropes set up. Decent sized lines on summit Quad which is a first for this week.  No lift holds when I was here probably helped to keep things moving.  One misstep was that they were a little over zealous in predicting what would open today. When snow totals did not match expectations they did not quickly reduce their hoped for trail count. Not a big deal but a few folks on the lifts made note of it.


----------



## MommaBear (Dec 30, 2016)

That's funny about the moovers...was wondering when I saw a crowd of people standing roadside waiting for one.  Figured they must have been standing room only.  My guy's passed out on the couch with an ice pack and sling - and will be calling in sick to work for some time.  Kudos to your daughter for the quick bounce back and dedication!  We will be back up on NY's Day (minus one guy   ) and hope the crowds decrease substantially!


----------



## Monica (Dec 30, 2016)

Cannon tomorrow!!!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 30, 2016)

I know this is crazy but WaWa with the boy (his request) for some daddy/son time!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2016)

Just pulled into to Crotched. Hoping to crank out some vert before the crowd crush

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Dec 31, 2016)

Mount Snow - after not opening yesterday due to wind holds, the Northface has been a blast this morning thus far!! Lots of powder turns and not as wind scoured as I was expecting!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 31, 2016)

Was yesterday (Friday 12/30) the busiest day ever?  

It seems like everyone in the Northeast had the same idea yesterday.  Fresh snow, vacation, good temps.  I decided to risk a trip to Sunapee yesterday with my daughter.  Absolute madhouse, haven't stood in lines that long in years, it seems.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 31, 2016)

Surprisingly not that busy at WAWA today, typical conditions - groomer zoomers perfectly manicured!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 31, 2016)

Greek Peak, again, opened chair 5 today, some nice untouched day old, 5-6".






Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 31, 2016)

Berkshire East on 12/30 with my dad. Got him some experience 84s for his birthday and was psyched to get out there. We arrived at 9, to a surprisingly full lot. The inside lift ticket line stretched all the way back to the bathroom hallway, basically. Crazy!

I believe there was some sort of CT resident ticket deal, which would explain the tons of CT plates in the lot. When we left a little after 3 pm, there were cars parked wherever they could fit them, including the sides of the road.

The summit quad issues (absurd number of stops) were largely related to people being idiots with the gates and or the rolling surface. Also, the wind gusts were pretty serious at times. The chair seemed to stop at its highest point every ride up, right when the winds were blowing their hardest. 

Comp was scraped off by mid day but the trail margins were still nice. They were doing race training on that one to the uphill right of the Wilderness peak quad, and that trail had amazing snow all day.

As noted, they also ran the backup summit triple and the snow under that chair was prob the worst. Thin cover on natural trails but the flatter /lower sections skied great.

I have never seen the lodge that crowded. Kinda annoyed little kids were in the bar area, so there was no room for grown ups to grab a beer. 

A great day for BEast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Dec 31, 2016)

Attitash today. It's a circus around the base and lodges, but lines aren't bad. Conditions are worse than expected at Bear Peak. The main Attitash side is skiing great.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is one of the longer liftlines I witnessed today at Whaleback.  For the most part only every fifth to tenth chair was full.  The terrain was limited to the east side, but the snow is pretty damn good.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 31, 2016)

Was at Killington today, Killington again for tomorrow, probably Okemo Monday unless it dumps enough tonight for Pico to really open up.


----------



## Tin (Jan 2, 2017)

BEast


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 2, 2017)

Headed to Crotched with the girl. The boy checked out at wake up!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Jan 2, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> Headed to Crotched with the girl. The boy checked out at wake up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Should have put him in the ski carrier on top of your car. Sleep on the drive!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 2, 2017)

Tin said:


> Should have put him in the ski carrier on top of your car. Sleep on the drive!



Thought about it but he said he wanted to take VoVo to the movies, couldn't say no to that. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Jan 2, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> Thought about it but he said he wanted to take VoVo to the movies, couldn't say no to that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Not at all!


----------



## Puck it (Jan 2, 2017)

Tin said:


> Not at all!


Mulva?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 2, 2017)

Tin said:


> BEast



How was it?


----------



## Tin (Jan 3, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> How was it?



Fantastic shape. UMass had a combination of man made sugar piles everywhere and natural mixed in, we lapped it 4-5 times. Steep with some whales mixed in to make it very fun. Lower half of Minie Dole was natural and thin, was probably gone after today but fun. Chief, Chute, and Mohawk were chargable sugar with little ice. Some bumps starting to form on Chief.  

They do a hell of a job with snowmaking. Want to get back later in the week since they will be blowing a ton but will be sticking to hockey this week. Got a little too cocky/sendy and went off the big rock on skier's left of Chief, went too far, landed flat, and shocked my knee pretty good.


----------



## dlague (Jan 3, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> Headed to Crotched with the girl. The boy checked out at wake up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


That happened to us yesterday!  Went to wake him up and said he was too tired.  So we bailed on A Basin.  Told him if he does not ski then he is going hiking.  I think he thought i was kidding.  We did go hiking/rock climbing at a place called Red Rock Canyon.   He doesn't like hiking all that much but does like boulder/rock climbing.  I hind sight he wished we would have skied.  It will make him rethink the tired excuse.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 5, 2017)

Sunday River! Oh, wait. All of the lifts went on wind hold by 10. Vouchers and booze!


----------



## Tin (Jan 5, 2017)

Berkie tomorrow. Berkie/Magic Sat-Sun.


----------



## Colie (Jan 5, 2017)

Sunday River this weekend!


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2017)

No skiing this weekend!  Flying back east for family commitments.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mishka (Jan 5, 2017)

most likely Snowbird this Sunday


----------



## benski (Jan 5, 2017)

mishka said:


> most likely Snowbird this Sunday



May you get as lucky as me...
https://youtu.be/Kt0X5nrNG7g


----------



## dlague (Jan 6, 2017)

mishka said:


> most likely Snowbird this Sunday


That is awesome!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 6, 2017)

Killington saturday. Sunday is up in the air, will see how far I feel like driving, if at all.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 6, 2017)

Saturday: Ragged


----------



## yeggous (Jan 6, 2017)

Wildcat today. Bretton Woods tomorrow. Unsure of Sunday, maybe Cranmore.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 7, 2017)

Berkshire tomorrow
Jay - Monday
MRG  - Tuesday


----------



## yeggous (Jan 8, 2017)

Cranmore today. Very quiet. I'm guessing all the families went to AttiCat for the kids promotion. Weather is beautiful and snow is good.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2017)

Went to Shawnee Peak for night skiing. Shiny corduroy. Very shiny.

They did groom in the late afternoon and those areas were decent. Just don't venture too far to the edges.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2017)

We were at A Basin today and Breck or Keystone tomorrow.  Winter storm warning for Sunday which was not in the cards a few days ago.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 13, 2017)

Word from the hill is that Attitash was a sheet of ice today. Not surprising, especially given their snow report.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2017)

Whiteface for the weekend with my son and grandson . Unfortunately i am still unable to ski anything other than Mahogeny Ridge , will find out Thursday from a new team of specialists in. SAratoga if i need a second surgery UGH, Or some other intervention .


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2017)

Glad you're still up in the mountains making memories with your family Warp.

Hoping for good news for you on Thursday!

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks DHS. I got high hopes ,staying positive . Take a fast run for me bud !!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2017)

Arghh my mind is going , my dr visit in Saratoga is on the 24. Th  ... This getting old sux  bwaa hahaha


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2017)

Currently riding the red at Magic - they need snow ASAP!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 15, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Currently riding the red at Magic - they need snow ASAP!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Must have gotten hit hard Thursday night. Was great Thursday during the day.

Berkshire East for us today.


----------



## Edd (Jan 15, 2017)

Hats off to the weekend warriors, you guys have guts. I'm going to slay Brunch Mountain.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2017)

Tin said:


> Must have gotten hit hard Thursday night. Was great Thursday during the day.
> 
> Berkshire East for us today.


They refreshed the snowmaking trails well. And way more exciting, the black is actually moving from time to time this morning with some testing!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Jan 15, 2017)

Magic's not getting much love from the snow gods. I'm mildly surprised there's actually snow on the ground, and from a pic I saw on FB there seems to be a decent amount up top in the woods? But they're making the right moves with investment and I am sure the new guns and VFD's are paying off. If they can get Black up and running they will be in good shape. Maybe they luck out and this weeks storm is snow and then a pattern change the following week to set up a great Feb and beyond!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2017)

View from our room at The Whiteface Inn


----------



## Keelhauled (Jan 16, 2017)

I was at Whiteface today too.  First time skiing there, absolutely fantastic.  I had high expectations, and it met them and then some.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice view Warp Daddy! That rivals the view from the Sugarloaf Inn.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 16, 2017)

Warp Daddy said:


> View attachment 21536View from our room at The Whiteface Inn


Molehill, JK. How's that pesky hip doing Warp? You know what Betty Davis said, don't you?

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 16, 2017)

Went to Bretton Woods today. Conditions were better than expected as they put a lot of effort into resurfacing. Range View was sweet.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 18, 2017)

Attitash today. Conditions are 4" fresh over refrozen base. Some glades are in play, others are still a bit thin. Overall was the right play.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 18, 2017)

BEast. Surfing 3" of cement then bombing through piles after about 10 runs.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 18, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Attitash today. Conditions are 4" fresh over refrozen base. Some glades are in play, others are still a bit thin. Overall was the right play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


Dang, your a maniac...keep those legs fresh for the gates tonight.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 20, 2017)

Wildcat for the race clinic today


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 20, 2017)

Okemo for Max Pass weekend #2.  Maybe a little spring preview?  I'll be happy on the snow making trails and some bumps and I'm not going to miss the freezing temps at least for the weekend. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 21, 2017)

Killington Sunday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 21, 2017)

Ragged Saturday
Wildcat Sunday

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2017)

Mount Snow today - foggy up high, clear down low, lots of soft hero snow, some aggressive keeping of ropes down on some natural trails, comfy temps, average Saturday crowd

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## reefer (Jan 21, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow today - foggy up high, clear down low, lots of soft hero snow, some aggressive keeping of ropes down on some natural trails, comfy temps, average Saturday crowd
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app




Saw the trail report this morning and got very depressed I didn't pull the trigger. Hopefully they are as liberal tomorrow. Should be out there early. Figure it will be pretty decent regardless. If you are there look for the lime green jacket and boots, black pants per avatar. Most likely lapping the NF.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2017)

reefer said:


> Saw the trail report this morning and got very depressed I didn't pull the trigger. Hopefully they are as liberal tomorrow. Should be out there early. Figure it will be pretty decent regardless. If you are there look for the lime green jacket and boots, black pants per avatar. Most likely lapping the NF.


My hunch is that a few ropes will HAVE to go up, given its 40 degrees now, at best it will barely freeze up tonight, and there's just not enough snow, and or a favorable snow surface for the cats to work on without making it worse tonight on a few of the naturals!! Most trails will still be available tomorrow, just don't think it will be 100% open (maybe 90-95% is my hunch) Overall the mountain is in GOOD shape

As for tomorrow, I literally just taking 1 run at opening bell and then heading down to Gillette Stadium for the Patriots game!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 21, 2017)

Wildcat today. Getting warm and mashy. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2017)

At hunter spring s snow conditions fun 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 21, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow today - foggy up high, clear down low, lots of soft hero snow, some aggressive keeping of ropes down on some natural trails, comfy temps, average Saturday crowd
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Me too. Great conditions if you like spring skiing and mogul buildup (which I like both). Ripcord was getting some decent bumps built by the end of the day. Skiing here tomorrow as well and should be just as good if not better due to the vis 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 21, 2017)

Some nice bumps formed on Elysian Fields this afternoon. Greek was the opposite this morning, foggy down low, sunny up top, then just sunny. Great Spring day.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Jan 21, 2017)

Mount snow also after bagging Bromley due to pea soup fog.  Mt snow was great.  Hoping for new snow to help out the  naturals.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 21, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Some nice bumps formed on Elysian Fields this afternoon. Greek was the opposite this morning, foggy down low, sunny up top, then just sunny. Great Spring day.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app



Good to hear. I fled CNY this weekend for southern VT in fear of the snow loss.. Glad to hear Greek held up OK.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow today - foggy up high, clear down low, lots of soft hero snow, some aggressive keeping of ropes down on some natural trails, comfy temps, average Saturday crowd
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yesterday was tremendous at Snow, pretty much everything was open. Even the trees were nice even though a little bony in spots.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 21, 2017)

wtcobb said:


> Wildcat today. Getting warm and mashy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Not psyched to hear this, though I'm sure it was fun to ski.  Once things get warm and mashy, the natural stuff needs to stay warm and mashy to be fun to ski otherwise it becomes coral reef until the next storm

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jan 21, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Not psyched to hear this, though I'm sure it was fun to ski.  Once things get warm and mashy, the natural stuff needs to stay warm and mashy to be fun to ski otherwise it becomes coral reef until the next storm
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app




Its gonna be firm....


----------



## Keelhauled (Jan 21, 2017)

Headed for Bolton Valley tomorrow.  Forecast has started to call for a chance of rain, but hey, should be fun anyways.  Hopefully the Wilderness side holds up.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 22, 2017)

Killington.   I think...?!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## RedSoxFan (Jan 22, 2017)

*SugarBush Tomorrow*

Tuesday morning business meetings in Burlington, so I'm able to get to Sugarbush for the first time this year.
equipment already loaded in car. 2.5 hr drive from my house, and I'm there!

anybody there today or yesterday? if so, conditions?

Thx.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 22, 2017)

Was at Smugglers. Depressing seeing the meltdown and the fog eat away the snow. Still there was plenty of snow on (most) of the trails. At least it wasn't raining all day like the day before at Stowe. Made the most of it and counted it as a bonus spring skiing day. Winter needs to make a return though this is like end of March/early April.

RedSoxFan have fun I think you'll want to stick to the groomers tomorrow though. Natural snow trails are going to be thin and frozen.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 22, 2017)

RedSoxFan said:


> Tuesday morning business meetings in Burlington, so I'm able to get to Sugarbush for the first time this year.
> equipment already loaded in car. 2.5 hr drive from my house, and I'm there!
> 
> anybody there today or yesterday? if so, conditions?



Skied at Mt Ellen this weekend.  Saturday was spring skiing in January and today was foggy with even softer snow.  Inversion had best visibility off the summit chair.   Hoping we get back to cold and snow this week.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 23, 2017)

Nowhere, trusted NOAA, heavy fog in the AM followed by drizzle in the afternoon. Reality, heavy fog in the AM followed by blue sky and sunshine.  I hope they don't wiff on their forecast of 6-12" by Wednesday morning. 

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 23, 2017)

BW. Very firm, but surprisingly edgable. Pretty uninspiring, though. I've been spoiled by a string of good days.


----------



## RedSoxFan (Jan 23, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> Skied at Mt Ellen this weekend.  Saturday was spring skiing in January and today was foggy with even softer snow.  Inversion had best visibility off the summit chair.   Hoping we get back to cold and snow this week.


Thx, here now. Less than spectacular conditions, but warm and no crowds. Any day skiing is a good day[emoji106] 

Sent from my VS986 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 23, 2017)

Edd said:


> BW. Very firm, but surprisingly edgable. Pretty uninspiring, though. I've been spoiled by a string of good days.



The ground was looking might bare on that side of the mountains on my drive home from Wildcat yesterday. The lack of snow on that side this year has been a stark contrast to the MWV.


----------



## Edd (Jan 23, 2017)

Aggaziz was closed and the snow in the trees looked bad.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 25, 2017)

Bus trip to Okemo today. Hopefully midVt faired well! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Jan 25, 2017)

wawa tomorrow 1/26


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 26, 2017)

Max Pass weekend #3.  Headed to Stratton Mountain Resort for the weekend.  Going to stay at the mountain, check out the village, wine and dine the wife and the absorb the entire Stratton vibe.  Weather reports have me thinking it may be pretty good.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RedSoxFan (Jan 26, 2017)

Stratton tomorrow.

this monday I was at Sugarbush for less than stellar conditions, so I am hopeful for better conditions tomorrow (My Birthday!)


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 26, 2017)

I'll be at Mt Ellen at 8 AM tomorrow...we have 3-4" of snow since 3 PM and it's still nuking snow at 8:30 PM


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2017)

Today did Platty first time their this season conditions and where like all others hard packed. 45$ lift ticket deal for Friday. Very glad k got back.
Tommorow mountain Snow.
Looking like I be staying in Hotel Altima in Troy little over an hr to Mountain Snow. 


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 27, 2017)

Attitash in the AM. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 28, 2017)

Another powder day at Mt Ellen with 4-6" of new snow and it's still snowing at 7 AM


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll be at sugarbush tomorrow and monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elks (Jan 28, 2017)

Crotchet on Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Jan 28, 2017)

Mount Snow today - nice snow surface! The "crack o 10AM" crowd hit right on time - 12 runs already, just started to snow lightly

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Jan 28, 2017)

Wildcat. Snow is great. Crowds are obscene by Wildcat standards.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 28, 2017)

rocks860 said:


> I'll be at sugarbush tomorrow and monday


I'll be up there tomorrow with my daughter.  Never been, but everything looks outstanding.  Since there is shit-all worth going to in my usual 2-hour daytrip target, we're gonna drive up to White River Junction tonight.


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 28, 2017)

Jay tomorrow. They still have a handful of $60 tickets left here

https://www.liftopia.com/product?product_id=99&start_date=2017-01-29


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 28, 2017)

Ragged tomorrow.  Hopefully not too busy

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 28, 2017)

Bolton. Great pow day. A little slow get the lifts up and running. But well worth the wait. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 28, 2017)

Wood's Valley, and McCauley Mt, can I count it as two days?





Wood's Valley




McCauley

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 28, 2017)

Cannon today was pretty darn good. 
Heading to K tomorrow !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Jan 28, 2017)

Going to Bretton Woods tomorrow. I have high expectations.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2017)

t from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 28, 2017)

Skied Burke today... was gonna do Jay but Burke came in with a good snow report so I pulled off at Burke to avoid Jay crowds. Good decision I think.

Skiing Jay tomorrow got a hotel half hour away so hope for more freshies and an early start.

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Jan 28, 2017)

petergriffen said:


> Jay tomorrow. They still have a handful of $60 tickets left here
> 
> https://www.liftopia.com/product?product_id=99&start_date=2017-01-29



http://highgatefamilyski.webs.com/apps/calendar/


$35


----------



## petergriffen (Jan 28, 2017)

skifree said:


> http://highgatefamilyski.webs.com/apps/calendar/
> 
> 
> $35



wish I knew about this!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Wood's Valley, and McCauley Mt, can I count it as two days?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely it does count as 3days.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2017)

Snow Ridge, hope the LES gods were/are kind. I drove through a blizzard to get there yesterday only to have it dry up just before I got there.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 29, 2017)

K at the fiddlehead pod. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 29, 2017)

Close to two feet at Snow Ridge, this morning did not suck













Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Pez (Jan 29, 2017)

Mount Snow.  Conditions are excellent. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2017)

Pez said:


> Mount Snow.  Conditions are excellent.



was there today too.  great conditions.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 30, 2017)

Hunter yesterday Lower K27 finally opened, upper Xover had been re-blown and the guns are on Annapurna again.

Mt. Snow tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 30, 2017)

Enjoy some fast morning corduroy at Crotched now!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Jan 30, 2017)

Ha, I was tearing up the cord at crotched also on new blizzard latigos.  First time there, although it's not a tall Mountain, it has great pitch.  Also enjoyed that no one was there.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 30, 2017)

Loon today. Nice groomers, but the nats were one inch of dust on crust. Stayed out of the woods. This (Dipper) was nice under the guns and some just turned off
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 30, 2017)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeah - I'm headed to Loon on Thursday - Hoping they get a little natty snow to ski some woods. 



chuckstah said:


> Loon today. Nice groomers, but the nats were one inch of dust on crust. Stayed out of the woods. This (Dipper) was nice under the guns and some just turned off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 31, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> K at the fiddlehead pod. !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's the best terrain pod ANYWHERE


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 31, 2017)

Sunday River Wednesday. My wife is bailing on skiing so message if you can ski tomorrow. I'll give you a good deal on the price. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## aveski2000 (Jan 31, 2017)

Perfect North. All 400 vertical feet.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 1, 2017)

Heading out for a few hours on Mt Ellen....already 3" of powder overnight and still snowing at 8:30 AM


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 1, 2017)

Cannon 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (Feb 1, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Cannon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


At Jay. 

Coming down pretty good.

Lifts are running.

Whoop!


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 1, 2017)

Catamount tonight, Hunter this weekend and Snowbird next week.....


----------



## Edd (Feb 1, 2017)

Wildcat is great today. Even got a touch of sun this afternoon. Good visibility and soft bumpy turns = sweet.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 2, 2017)

Attitash again, calling for on and off squalls, heavy at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Feb 2, 2017)

BW. Really nice conditions, fresh ungroomed everywhere. Much better than last week.


----------



## Edd (Feb 2, 2017)

Also:



I should have taken pics but Roz was open. It skied ok but not the deep pow you'd prefer on that trail. The steeper stuff here has ice lurking under the pow, which is 5" deep in many spots.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 2, 2017)

Blue , not to bad , bumps on lower nightmare are actually edgeable . Saw a bat flying around? Thought  the wasting disease had run its course but guess not


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 2, 2017)

Sunday River today. It certainly doesn't suck. BW tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sugarbushskier (Feb 2, 2017)

Heading to Magic tomorrow for the first time in many, many years.  Plan to use my Freedom Pass (via Mt Bohemia) so hoping there are no issues. So looking forward to this mountain!!

Any other AZers going to be there?


----------



## skimagic (Feb 2, 2017)

Pico, a few inches of new snow freshened up the place.  Soft bumps around, low glade in play, and , some firm snow mixed with the fresh made a great cruising surface.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 2, 2017)

Crotched tomorrow night


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 3, 2017)

Attitash to end our ski vacation week. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Feb 3, 2017)

Wildcat for the adult racing development program. Rossi rep is here with 2018 gear to demo.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Feb 3, 2017)

How're the winds at the Cat? I would've loved to demo some skis. Dammit.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 3, 2017)

Edd said:


> How're the winds at the Cat? I would've loved to demo some skis. Dammit.



Wind isn't bad. Light breeze by Cat standards.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Stratton - a couple of inches of overnight blower quality fluff on top of a bunch of packed powder!! Really good skiing!! Test Pilot was been worthy of 3 repeats

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2017)

Slides at Whiteface were open today. Time to get up there.

Thinking of Whiteface or Gore for the weekend and Killington on Friday.


----------



## madriverjack (Feb 8, 2017)

Gore or Whiteface for me also Saturday. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 8, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Slides at Whiteface were open today. Time to get up there.
> 
> Thinking of Whiteface or Gore for the weekend and Killington on Friday.



Amazing how fluid plans can be.

K out for Friday, probably skiing Belleayre instead. Then driving up to Whiteface with my son on Saturday. Not sure where I will be Sunday, moving trip to K to Monday.


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 8, 2017)

Gore was great last weekend with most of the woods open. They were pretty skied in but coverage was good and they weren't icy. Unfortunately I'm sure the rain has changed that. I wouldn't expect anything without snowmaking there open for the weekend, but who knows. 

Unfortunately not looking like Whiteface or Gore is going to get any love from the Friday's storm and Sunday-Monday's may bring some rain or mixed precip to the ADK's but too early to tell yet


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 8, 2017)

Kleetus said:


> Gore was great last weekend with most of the woods open. They were pretty skied in but coverage was good and they weren't icy. Unfortunately I'm sure the rain has changed that. I wouldn't expect anything without snowmaking there open for the weekend, but who knows.
> 
> Unfortunately not looking like Whiteface or Gore is going to get any love from the Friday's storm and Sunday-Monday's may bring some rain or mixed precip to the ADK's but too early to tell yet



...And the latest GFS run has a big soaker for the ADK's on Sunday-Monday...god I hope it trends colder...


----------



## ss20 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll be at Sundown tomorrow on my 93mm underfoot Icelantic Keeper SKNY's.  Looks like they'll get a foot, hoping for 16".  I should be able to drive out in front of the storm, and when I leave at 5pm the roads should be clear.  Love it when that happens!

EDIT: Either Thunder Ridge or Mohawk...local powder day..hell yeah.


----------



## RedSoxFan (Feb 8, 2017)

Attitash tomorrow. Can't wait. hopefully snow all day with the storm coming in.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2017)

Getting some evening laps in with my oldest kid at Wachusett now - not crowded at all by this year's Wednesday night standards!! 

And the snow has already transitioned back from wet snow when we got her mid afternoon into nice loose granular

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 8, 2017)

Most likely Cannon tomorrow and Friday loaf for the weekend ! summit !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 9, 2017)

Change of plans at Bretton Woods 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Pez (Feb 9, 2017)

Pico.  Gonna be a powder day. !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Feb 9, 2017)

Just pulled into crotched. Dumping snow, this is gonna be fun!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 9, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Just pulled into crotched. Dumping snow, this is gonna be fun!



Nice! Let us know how the trees and T Bar line are looking!
Have fun!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 9, 2017)

Stowe! Snowing all day, about 4" up top this morning, much better than we expected last night. Might be far from the heart of the storm, but is definitely benefitting from it.
My buddy, Dick, ventured into woods, but they're pretty crusty. Should be an awesome base though.






Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Feb 9, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Stowe! Snowing all day, about 4" up top this morning, much better than we expected last night. Might be far from the heart of the storm, but is definitely benefitting from it.
> My buddy, Dick, ventured into woods, but they're pretty crusty. Should be an awesome base though.
> 
> 
> ...



How did you end up at Stowe? Platty is has a foot and is 3:30 closer.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 9, 2017)

Is the snow bonding well at Stowe or is it easily skied off with ice underneath?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 9, 2017)

benski said:


> How did you end up at Stowe? Platty is has a foot and is 3:30 closer.


Planned trip, crapshoot. Stowe was well worth $46 today, The snow they got freshened things up nicely. Would've been pretty brutal without it.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 9, 2017)

benski said:


> How did you end up at Stowe? Platty is has a foot and is 3:30 closer.



Platty was also closed today for a private party


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 10, 2017)

Stowe, it is brutal, was afraid my bindings would release on the quad. -49° wind chill at summit, brrrrrrrrr






Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kbird (Feb 11, 2017)

@greek, not bad at all! Feels like spring!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 11, 2017)

Stowe today. Snow is great. Crowds on the main mountain are brutal, but Spruce is very manageable. Visibility is terrible as the freezing snizzle is glazing the goggles to the point of them being useless by the end of one run.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2017)

More gore in Adks trying to find Cornhead and are mutual friend Phil 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDB (Feb 12, 2017)

Just pulled into stratton.  No one is here.  [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Feb 12, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> Just pulled into stratton.  No one is here.  [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using AlpineZone mobile app



Sugarbush is likewise empty.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2017)

Quiet at Mount Snow as well... Snow started about 9:30, a bunch of the limited amount of people that are here today are leaving now at lunchtime to start their drive home!  Tomorrow should be fun up here if the winds don't reek too much havoc on lift operations....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 12, 2017)

Pretty busy by Crotched standards.   The mtn Devo program has a lot of kids in it.  Still never more than a half dozen chair wait

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cliffsteep (Feb 12, 2017)

Gore Mt. Tomorrow

Sent from my XT1045 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 12, 2017)

Zero line for the quad at wildcat all day....lot of empty chairs went up. Just got done...it was getting creamy as the afternoon went on. Time to rest up.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Zero line for the quad at wildcat all day....lot of empty chairs went up. Just got done...it was getting creamy as the afternoon went on. Time to rest up.



Love those storm days as it gets better and better each run.  Had one at Winter Park (specifically The Jane) on the 2nd.  Have fun Snoseek.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 12, 2017)

K Mart. Started snowing at 10. Was a little icy early but got real good real quick with lots of wind blown to play in. Woods were sketchy early in the day but last hour were great. Was pretty much deserted.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Feb 12, 2017)

Sugarloaf was awesome yesterday and today.  A ton of snow up there.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 12, 2017)

Whiteface was fun today. Not much ice, then a few inches of fresh later on. Only my 2nd time here.. It really is a top rate mountain, first class in many ways. Didnt get to ski woods but enjoyed fast groomers with nice pitch.

Trees tomorrow. Departinf Glens Falls in the AM either Magic or Killington.

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 13, 2017)

Sugarbush...a foot of fresh snow and still snowing at 7 AM


----------



## drjeff (Feb 13, 2017)

The 16" that Mount Snow is reporting is legit based on what I shoveled out of my condo's walkway and around my car - light and dry snow too! 

Winds building though :-(

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 13, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> Sugarbush...a foot of fresh snow and still snowing at 7 AM




After 4 laps on the GMX crazy winds this AM at Mt Ellen resulted in every chair on wind hold at 9:15.  Castle Rock chair is the only lift spinning at 10:30 AM.


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2017)

Just arrived at Sunday River and most of the useful lifts went on hold. Barker was already down for mechanical problems and Spruce is out for the season. Dang.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 13, 2017)

Ragged is reporting 21". Excellent snow in the trees, but trails are getting wind packed. Both lifts running.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 13, 2017)

Wildcat and its been easily best day of the year. This morning was my top ten for east coast skiing period. It fell straight down here.


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like Sugarloaf and Wildcat have no wind holds and SR does. Cool (not cool)!

Just booked 3 days of skiing/lodging at the Loaf sitting at the Foggy Goggle at SR. Not too impressed with these guys this season. My 2nd time here this season and both days the lifts go down across the mountain.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 13, 2017)

Platty! 6" overnight bringing this week's total to 40". Everything is just amazing. Redeemed my Freedom Pass voucher without hassle, even left my ID home, no problem, looked me up, found me on their list, gave me a ticket. Felt so good about the transaction, skipped my bag lunch for $8 chicken fingers. If I still drank, I'd surely make up the difference at the bar. Kudos to Laszlo and staff, new lockers and cubbies in the lodge. Moved the couch to the fireplace, place looks great!


























Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Feb 13, 2017)

Edd said:


> Just booked 3 days of skiing/lodging at the Loaf sitting at the Foggy Goggle at SR. Not too impressed with these guys this season. My 2nd time here this season and both days the lifts go down across the mountain.



That's tough to hear. I've had 3 days there this year with no lift problems, but I know there have been a few more than normal recently.


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 13, 2017)

Plans to hit early laps this morning were dashed by a broken belt on my snow thrower. Instead I spent the morning scrambling to find a plow to come and arranging to have the thrower picked up and serviced. Such high stoke to such low in a dramatic swing.

Still hoping to get some night laps in this evening - and hoping there are some goods left.


----------



## mishka (Feb 13, 2017)

will be at wildcat tomorrow


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2017)

Killington on sat

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 13, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Platty! 6" overnight bringing this week's total to 40". Everything is just amazing. Redeemed my Freedom Pass voucher without hassle, even left my ID home, no problem, looked me up, found me on their list, gave me a ticket. Felt so good about the transaction, skipped my bag lunch for $8 chicken fingers. If I still drank, I'd surely make up the difference at the bar. Kudos to Laszlo and staff, new lockers and cubbies in the lodge. Moved the couch to the fireplace, place looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This place looks like my kind of hill!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2017)

snoseek said:


> This place looks like my kind of hill!


Plattekill is awesome awesome check it while these good condition share here.  

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Feb 13, 2017)

Serious question from a New Hampshire guy. How do you pronounce Plattekill?


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2017)

Edd said:


> Serious question from a New Hampshire guy. How do you pronounce Plattekill?



Platt-eh-kill


----------



## JimG. (Feb 13, 2017)

Belleayre tomorrow, Gore Wednesday.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 13, 2017)

Magic for the first time!! Epic day


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Feb 13, 2017)

After 4 powder days, Hunter, Plat, K, K and then today K was off the chart.  It took luck and good lift management to get the goods.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 13, 2017)

Sunday River tomorrow, and Wednesday.  And maybe Thursday as well.  Should be  epic tomorow after all the wind holds today. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2017)

Hope Platty stays good for Sunday, best place to avoid crowds.


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2017)

Loaf. Unreal today. Above the knee deep in spots with sun. People here are very pleased.


----------



## slatham (Feb 14, 2017)

180 said:


> After 4 powder days, Hunter, Plat, K, K and then today K was off the chart.  It took luck and good lift management to get the goods.



Re: K lift management - due to winds, or lines (or both)??


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 14, 2017)

Sunday River leftovers were tasty today. 20-24 projected for the next system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 14, 2017)

10-14. Can hope for my typo number?

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2017)

Hell just half a foot will refill and smooth it all out into a legit powday!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 15, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> 10-14. Can hope for my typo number?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


Only 10-14", on top of 23", you poor boy, have fun!

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gnardawg (Feb 15, 2017)

considering Pico or MRG tomorrow - Trying to find someone to come down with a case of snowflu


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2017)

Edd said:


> Serious question from a New Hampshire guy. How do you pronounce Plattekill?


O

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 15, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Only 10-14", on top of 23", you poor boy, have fun!
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


Ho hum. Another ski day. Another powder day. And some forecasts are up to two feet or more by end of day Thursday at SR. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Feb 15, 2017)

Gore Friday, snow on and off up there until then. Very stoked!


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 16, 2017)

SR came through with 18-24 since Wednesday morning.  Epic 3 day run with about 4 feet total.  Work will suck tomorrow!


----------



## leomanga (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys,
I'm skiing the whiteface mountain solo the 28 and 29.
But rather do it with some company. I'll be driving from Kearny NJ (6h drive) and staying there 2 days. 
I don't have any crazy adventurous friends like myself that wanna go with me so would love somebody to hangout with there.
Hit me up!  https://www.facebook.com/leogulli


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2017)

Mount Snow - 6 rides on the Bluebird by 9:15, crowds building now - time to explore other areas of the mountain before seeking out a barstool!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2017)

Wildcat today. As busy as I have ever seen it.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2017)

Ragged.  Skiing is awesome. Pretty crowded though!   Perfect weather to bring out the crowds

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 18, 2017)

Cannon ! Busy but not insane yet !
Conditions are great  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 18, 2017)

Pico. Fantastic conditions. Busy but Pico Triple ski on. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 18, 2017)

Ski on zoomer past hour ! Rock on 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kbird (Feb 18, 2017)

@Greek having a blast bumping in 49 degree blue bird weather!


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 18, 2017)

Just home from Camelback.  7:30-11:30, finally hit a line at 10:15 then moved on to the fixed grips for last hour before getting out as the silliness ramped up.  Skiing was great although the bumps still hadn't softened by the time we left.  Should be better tomorrow am.  Delaware Joint Bridge Toll Authority was working on the high speed toll lane on I-80 and the traffic was backed up for five miles through the Gap going into PA when we drove back to NNJ.  Will definately get up early to get 1st Tracks tomorrow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## benski (Feb 18, 2017)

kbird said:


> @Greek having a blast bumping in 49 degree blue bird weather!



Same. The bumps on Illiad are awesome.  And no lines!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 18, 2017)

Greek today, done, Platty tomorrow. Benski, id've said hi if I'd seen u. I'd prefer corn to the heavy shit, but who can complain about skiing in a tee shirt in February, sure beats the -49° windchill at Stowe last week.






















Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 18, 2017)

Magic today. Great!  And Dartmouth tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 18, 2017)

medfordmike said:


> Pico. Fantastic conditions. Busy but Pico Triple ski on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Was at Pico as well and probably will go again tomorrow.  Morning was amazing until the temps climbed especially Outpost pod.  Most crowded I have ever seen Pico.


----------



## kbird (Feb 18, 2017)

benski said:


> Same. The bumps on Illiad are awesome.  And no lines!


No joke, loved the top zipper that the Ski Coach made (IIRC his name is Kerry)! Fields had a couple nice lines too, but I ripped Illiad most of the day. Ronnies err Asops skied nice, same for Alsos but Lab was too thin on the fall line to ski it more than once. Kinda bounced around as usual, had a ton of fun!


Cornhead said:


> Greek today, done, Platty tomorrow. Benski, id've said hi if I'd seen u. I'd prefer corn to the heavy shit, but who can complain about skiing in a tee shirt in February, sure beats the -49° windchill at Stowe last week.


 I'll have to catch up with you guys sometime! Have fun at Platty!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2017)

xlr8r said:


> Was at Pico as well and probably will go again tomorrow.  Morning was amazing until the temps climbed especially Outpost pod.  Most crowded I have ever seen Pico.



Most crowded I've seen Pico as well but it didn't get in the way of a full day of skiing. Outpost and Little Pico never had a line.

Some pics... my wife on Upper Giant Killer and A Slope (best shape I've skied A Slope)





That said Bolton Valley is on the agenda for tomorrow and I expect that will be even a lot better


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks great Tuna.  Outpost must have been amazing once the snow softened

Which glade is that in your pic?

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2017)

I think that's Upper KA Glade, not 100% certain though.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 18, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Most crowded I've seen Pico as well but it didn't get in the way of a full day of skiing. Outpost and Little Pico never had a line.
> 
> Some pics... my wife on Upper Giant Killer and A Slope (best shape I've skied A Slope)
> 
> ...



Outpost did have a line at about 10:30 in the morning about 30 or so chairs deep or about 5 minutes long.  Previously the most I have ever waited for Outpost was maybe 5 chairs.  Doozie was the ROTD for me, lots of fresh snow in there in the morning.  Never got in Upper KA Glade, but maybe tomorrow as those high up glades probably will have the best snow still, The lower glades I thought were getting a bit sticky in the afternoon.  A slope I have seen in better shape a day two years ago.  That was the only time I have skied it without taking the cut around.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 19, 2017)

Wildcat was a zoo! Icy as hell until about 10 then loosened up to buttery turns.  had a quick downpour around 1230 but didn't last! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 19, 2017)

Whaleback was "busy" today.  At one point the line was 3 minutes long!




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2017)

Bolton was pretty busy today, 5 minute lines for Vista, generally shorter or no lines elsewhere. Mashed potatoes in the morning turned into more like spring snow later on. Sticky in some of the woods, fun and the trails had a nice surface.

Banged the knee on a tree getting "stuck" on a sticky turn in the woods, hit it pretty hard but it was the side of the knee so the small limp I have should hopefully be gone soon. Fortunately that was after lunch... got about 3 runs in after that but it kept bothering me so called it quits around 2:00. Def would have kept skiing it was beautiful out there today.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2017)

Magic was great today! And so crowded they actually stopped selling lift tickets as both the black and red had about 15 minute lines!! Awesome to see it packed!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rambo (Feb 19, 2017)

Sunday, 2/19/17. Professor Cornhead and I skied Plattekill in the Catskill mountains today. On the drive in we encountered two different flocks of wild turkeys, along the road that follows along the Cannonsville reservoir. It was firm and hard at opening then softened up nicely after a while. Nice corn snow on Blockbuster. A large crowd on Presidents weekend but the lift lines were not to long. Great sunny warm, bluebird day.

Professor Cornhead on Blockbuster:


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 19, 2017)

Skied close to home today and hit McCauley. Was firm on the ungroomed until around 12, then everything turned into nice corn. No lines despite it being busy thanks to their T-Bar. 

For those not familiar with McCauley, it only has around 600 vert, but has some steep rocky trails with awesome lines and great woods. Due to the steepness the lift rides are super short, so you can get in a good amount of vert. Definitely recommend hitting it if in the area and they have gotten natural snow recently. 

http://www.mccauleyny.com

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 19, 2017)

Kleetus said:


> Skied close to home today and hit McCauley. Was firm on the ungroomed until around 12, then everything turned into nice corn. No lines despite it being busy thanks to their T-Bar.
> 
> For those not familiar with McCauley, it only has around 600 vert, but has some steep rocky trails with awesome lines and great woods. Due to the steepness the lift rides are super short, so you can get in a good amount of vert. Definitely recommend hitting it if in the area and they have gotten natural snow recently.
> 
> ...


Shhhhh, there'll be cars lining McCauley's access road ala Platty on busy weekends. Well, probably not, it is far removed from other ski hills. What a gem! Gnarliest 600 ft Mt I've skied, by far. Two feet of LES fluff for a whopping $12 did not suck.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Feb 20, 2017)

A delightfully uncrowded Mount Snow - firm in places, but the sun is starting to soften things up

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Quietman (Feb 20, 2017)

So I started this weekend hoping to get out, but instead was ill with 102+ temp and wheezing lungs.  I'm always warm(hate summer) but spend most of Sat and Sun shivering in a 10 degree sleeping bag on my bed which is so out of character for me . Now I'm better but my wife has strep in addition to what I had so I am only hoping to be able to get out with the AZ ADL team at Crotched on Wed.  Have a planned trip to ME for the first weekend in March but now the weather seems to be in melt mode. Trying to stay positive but while most of you are getting the goods, its been a tough year so far.  Karma, please come my way!!  Happy for all of you that are enjoying the year that was not last year!!


----------



## Los (Feb 21, 2017)

We skied Black Mountain yesterday... LOVE that place. No lines. No pretension (although the parking lot still has its fill of luxury SUVs with Massachusetts plates). It really is old school, unlike some other places that have that reputation... Just wish we lived closer. 

Was not thrilled with spring conditions in February, but whatever...


----------



## gnardawg (Feb 21, 2017)

Loon yesterday - no lines to speak of but I didn't go to the Gondola - was on a chair at 8:05 on south peak - then went right back inside. The whole place was frozen and it never softened up - we did a few more runs throughout the day trying to chase the sun but took off around 1.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 21, 2017)

Mt. Peter NY with my daughter yesterday and I skied Mountain Creek this afternoon with my son during his school ski club.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 22, 2017)

Dartmouth Skiway today. Great spring day with everything in play, but its going fast. This torch is taking it's toll. Black, NH tomorrow, I think, before returning to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Feb 23, 2017)

Magic yesterday for some beautiful spring skiing. Everything except fully shaded areas softened up and skied great. They have a race camp going on which was fun to watch (no terrain closed) and were setting up the extreme course on Black for the VT High School Comp. Plenty of people around but only Red was needed. Trails with good exposure are holding up well, especially Twilight, and Kinderspiel and Up Your Sleeve look like they have a man made base (which they don't). I hope the base from those sleet storms holds up. Looks like winter is back Sunday...

I also skied Bromley in the afternoon with the family. Very quiet. Surprisingly good for late afternoon on a blazing day and south facing mountain. Lower skier traffic held down the clumps and it was a bit colder so not that wet. Actually skied great. Strong base holding up well.


----------



## reefer (Feb 23, 2017)

Berk shire East. Great day. No lines. Glad I"m here.


----------



## reefer (Feb 23, 2017)

Just saw a bee circling my beer. Yikes. Skiing in my long trail hoodie.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 24, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Dartmouth Skiway today. Great spring day with everything in play, but its going fast. This torch is taking it's toll. Black, NH tomorrow, I think, before returning to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a fun trail. Liftline trails at mountains are by far my favorites.

Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2017)

In my head at some Platty winter day skiing powder day skiing with my friends from here and all enjoying some Mary J to. Memories to last a lifetime.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm outta here...back in a week.


----------



## Los (Feb 24, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Dartmouth Skiway today. Great spring day with everything in play, but its going fast. This torch is taking it's toll. Black, NH tomorrow, I think, before returning to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny - I just logged in to share a Dartmouth pic from today. You beat me to it, but here's another for what it's worth. Holts ledge from the lodge, at 2:30. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Feb 24, 2017)

Greek peek. No moguls and 70 degrees. Should be illegal.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 24, 2017)

Los said:


> Funny - I just logged in to share a Dartmouth pic from today. You beat me to it, but here's another for what it's worth. Holts ledge from the lodge, at 2:30. View attachment 21987
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Wow!  Its getting toasted quick. Holts liftline was great on Wednesday.  Although it was thin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 25, 2017)

Okemo.  Nice coverage albeit very foggy

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2017)

Mad River Glen... Trails totally BTFO by the heat wave. A lot of closed stuff and whats open is partial coverage.

Slushy bumps are good in some areas though

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Feb 25, 2017)

Bretton woods is pretty good today all things co spiders, although it's slush everywhere of course and the damage is extensive. 

The thing I'm really loving though is the depressed turnout. About half as many people here than I expected.  Maybe even a third. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (Feb 25, 2017)

Platty got pretty well toasted.

Still the best mountain in the Catskills. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 25, 2017)

Hit Greek before the rain, just before, got wet walking to my car at 11. The contrast between last Saturday was shocking.












Didn't ski terribly, a mix of firm and soft, enough soft to maintain control.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sankaty (Feb 25, 2017)

Pico today.  Gorgeous springlike weather with great corn snow and no crowd. Upper Pike bumped up a bit and skied great.  The melt has been brutal, though.  Most natural snow trails closed and look unskiable.  Looks like mid April.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2017)

Greek, a couple inches overnight made things ski quite well, would've been brutal without it. A few bear spots here and there.





Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Feb 26, 2017)

Start of a good smoothie


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 26, 2017)

sankaty said:


> Pico today.  Gorgeous springlike weather with great corn snow and no crowd. Upper Pike bumped up a bit and skied great.  The melt has been brutal, though.  Most natural snow trails closed and look unskiable.  Looks like mid April.



I drove back from MRG on Rt 100 so had a nice view of Pico from the road. Could tell visibly they held up way way better. what a difference snowmaking makes!

MRG for comparison after my last run around 3:00pm... fat lady=sung



not to be misleading... some upper mountain bump runs are still good... like Catamount Bowl and Fall Line (seen below with my wife), but a lot of the mountain is toast


----------



## dlague (Feb 26, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Greek, a couple inches overnight made things ski quite well, would've been brutal without it. A few bear spots here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck is that pile?  Covering up bare patches with berries?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Feb 26, 2017)

Bretton woods was great again today. For different reasons than yesterday, and all things considered of course. They lucked out with 2 inches of snow which made a huge difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Feb 26, 2017)

Bretton woods was great again today. For different reasons than yesterday, and all things considered of course. They lucked out with 2 inches of snow which made a huge difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 27, 2017)

Cannon this morning. Coverage is still ok all things considered but loose granular over very firm base. Not surprising but better than expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 27, 2017)

Loon today. Loose on frozen granular. Some thin, bare, icy spots. Still a decent base. Better than expected. Even found a glade open but it is beat
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Feb 27, 2017)

Bromley with the sun and soft snow top to bottom.  Winds just shut down quad but havoc chair running.  Staff collecting hoses from snow guns.  Moguls rotting, base melting.  Ullr where are you?


----------



## skicub (Feb 28, 2017)

Sunday River 2/27
Gorgeous bluebird day - mid 30's and good conditions (all things considered). Spent most of the day at Barker/WhiteCap because of wind. Fast and firm early, a few brown spots on lowers, and a sad patch on escapade, but many naturals totally skiable as it warmed up. Glad to see that snowmakers are on tap! (Sorry for the weird glare in picture) 


the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## skicub (Feb 28, 2017)

SkiMagic is correct. Bromley morphing into Browntown rather rapidly (mostly on lower east side). West side runs are all still well covered outside of base area, but a few bare patches, and dark spots aplenty on the mountain. We'll see what's left on Thursday 


the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 1, 2017)

*Friday*

Hi all, 

Planning on skiing Friday in NH - which is a better bet, Loon, Bretton or Cannon? I figure Loon might make more snow tomorrow but probably has less to being with? 

Tx.


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 1, 2017)

Vaughn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Planning on skiing Friday in NH - which is a better bet, Loon, Bretton or Cannon? I figure Loon might make more snow tomorrow but probably has less to being with?
> 
> Tx.



From the feedback I have been seeing on here it sounds like out of those three that Bretton Woods would be the one. I also have taken notice that with the location and elevation of Bretton Woods it has seemed to fare the recent warmup better then other places.

I actually think I'm heading there tomorrow morning.

Of course, someone who has actually been there recently may chime in.


----------



## ChicoKat (Mar 1, 2017)

If anyone can comment on Burke that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 1, 2017)

Still a relatively decent base at Attitash today. Some bare spots on natural stuff. Its going to be unskiable this weekend though.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 1, 2017)

Pats Peak night session with my 4 yo son.   His first time skiing under the lights.  Pretty awesome night seeing the magic in his eyes of all the lights etc.

Conditions are pretty woeful (wet, soft, ice) but a night neither of us will forget

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## zyk (Mar 1, 2017)

Hunter and it was... Not good


----------



## moresnow (Mar 1, 2017)

zyk said:


> Hunter and it was... Not goodView attachment 22019


Did the north or west aspects fair any better?


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 3, 2017)

Elk 2"  natural ,fast  but sweet!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2017)

Enjoying some firm, fast snow at Burke today while watching my oldest race in the VT U14 State meet Super G

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skifree (Mar 3, 2017)

probably a great race surface

good luck to her


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 3, 2017)

Smugglers, first time.  Seems like a great mountain and we will go back.  But today we had to stick with groomers.  Some powder/packed powder but primarily icy.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 3, 2017)

SR was better than expected today.  Was only disappointed that they only resurfaced 2 trails very lightly.  Coverage was good but was glad the crowds were light so nothing got skied off.  Anything ungroomed was untouchable.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 3, 2017)

*Bretton Woods*

Bretton Woods was surprisingly decent. The groomed trails were all pretty enjoyable and the ungroomed trails were almost all terrible. The steep blacks held up well until late afternoon. Never been before. It's like a giant Mt Wachusett with a great view. 

Snowing pretty heavy driving south on 93. The western Whites ski areas should all get a nice touch up dusting tonight. 

I could see they were blowing the front 5 on Cannon this morning as well.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 3, 2017)

Attitash today. Base held up better than expected. I was pleasantly surprised.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 4, 2017)

Hunter! And it does not suck!




Blew enough on Cliff to produce man-made soft bumps, fun!












It is lipstick on a pig, evil lies beneath.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 4, 2017)

Ragged.  Despite not making any snow beyond Village Green and base area conditions are quite good.
Obviously very cold and windy but perfect December fast laps in early March

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RedSoxFan (Mar 4, 2017)

Mt Snow. Better than expected, but still far from great. Guns blowing on ridge .

Sent from my VS986 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2017)

Burke today! Really tough headwind on your way down in the give or take a few degrees 0 degree air all day!! 

An inch or so in the last 24hrs via a few squalls created some areas of legitimately decent snow in-between the machine groomed corduroy







Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Pez (Mar 4, 2017)

Skied Butternut today (bought a season pass for next year)  Icy, real icy.  

Headed up to Mount Snow tomorrow.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 5, 2017)

Today was the perfect example of why I will always renew my Camelback Pass as long as I live in New Jersey.  Was going to take another weekend off when we got word that things had improved dramatically from last weekend.  Kudos to the "Homestead" or "Back Yard Bump" Camelback.  They turned on the snowmaking system and really have been going at it and conditions were surprisingly good.  A pleasant surprise.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RedSoxFan (Mar 6, 2017)

Stratton. Nice job by groomers. No lines, sunny, warm.

Sent from my VS986 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 6, 2017)

Need some advice on tomorrows weather. Bretton Woods seems to be fairing out the weather high 30's tomorrow. So I would assume rain or a mix for most of the day.

Probably best to stay home or can this actually soften up conditions?

I have the day off...so I'm trying to either talk myself into staying home or going.

Looking for advice from those who knows how it is out there on days like tomorrow.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 6, 2017)

Skied Crotched today. Hard and fast! Nuff said!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 7, 2017)

Mt Rose today. Heavenly a couple days ago. I think there might be a thing as too much snow lol

Heavenly was the best powder day of my life though... ppl up here say it was the best day of the season. Mt Rose everything went on wind hold around 1:00 so the day got cut short although we did get a good feel for the mountain (and insane 670" season snowpack).

Tomorrow: Kirkwood
Then: Alpine, Squaw, and probably another day at Heavenly so we can try Nevada side (only Cali side was open on Sunday, the winds should stop tomorrow)


----------



## snoseek (Mar 7, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Mt Rose today. Heavenly a couple days ago. I think there might be a thing as too much snow lol
> 
> Heavenly was the best powder day of my life though... ppl up here say it was the best day of the season. Mt Rose everything went on wind hold around 1:00 so the day got cut short although we did get a good feel for the mountain (and insane 670" season snowpack).
> 
> ...




Dude you nailed it!


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 8, 2017)

Loon today. (Again)   turned into one of my best non pow days of the season. An inch of something overnight, sleet maybe, skied great. Legit corn bumps on Dipper and Triple Trouble. TT is getting thin, but it was worthy of many laps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2017)

^ Looks nice!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 8, 2017)

Today was Kirkwood which was really cool in a lot of ways. Some hairy lines at that mountain, the hairiest of which we definitely did not ski. Was surprised but not surprised at some of the stuff (cliffs) people were skiing off.

Tomorrow was gonna be Alpine Meadows but since we are also going to Squaw on Friday, I thought maybe let's try Northstar tomorrow. From what it sounds they have more wood skiing and like, actual trails.. more familiar type of stuff for us.. kind of a little break from the exposed stuff before we head to Squaw.

Snow has turned from powder into spring snow, days in the upper 40s now and clear skies.

Short video of me and my wife on Kirkwood back side.. kind of choppy dense powder, usually she skis better


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 9, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Tomorrow was gonna be Alpine Meadows but since we are also going to Squaw on Friday, I thought maybe let's try Northstar tomorrow.



I'm sure the conditions at Northstar will be great, but you are going to miss out by skipping Alpine Meadows.  Alpine is what skiing Tahoe is all about....



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2017)

My wife gets the same way in powder chop - practice practice practice.  However she has gotten used to that since we ski open bowl stuff more these days.  Well we have not had powder chop for many weeks now.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Mar 9, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm sure the conditions at Northstar will be great, but you are going to miss out by skipping Alpine Meadows.  Alpine is what skiing Tahoe is all about....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




I agree totally. I reserved Northstar for heavy storm days or icy groomer days. Would go to Homewood if you want trail/tree skiing at least.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 9, 2017)

Blue , sunny 60 , windy


----------



## snoseek (Mar 9, 2017)

Crotched....windy. Hoping they subside a bit later


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2017)

Bromley - still just below zero at lunchtime with a decent wind!!! The 4-5" that fell in a squall overnight has the mountain skiing very nicely though!! Gotta love surprise powder days!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Pez (Mar 12, 2017)

Mount Snow again today.  Fun, but cold.  They still have good coverage on most of the main runs.  Let's hope they get a could dump this week... That will set them up for a good spring.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 13, 2017)

WaWa in the morning, anyone else?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Loon today. (Again)   turned into one of my best non pow days of the season. An inch of something overnight, sleet maybe, skied great. Legit corn bumps on Dipper and Triple Trouble. TT is getting thin, but it was worthy of many laps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of the best bump pics I've seen in a few weeks 

Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 13, 2017)

MadMadWorld said:


> This is one of the best bump pics I've seen in a few weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


Hopefully everywhere will look like this, or much better, by Wednesday. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 13, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Hopefully everywhere will look like this, or much better, by Wednesday.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


It will!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Mar 14, 2017)

dlague said:


> It will!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Thx.  I was waiting for you to confirm this!


----------



## dlague (Mar 14, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Thx.  I was waiting for you to confirm this!


I know you look to firn this type of info.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Mar 14, 2017)

Wildcat and its getting fucking GOOD!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 14, 2017)

I got  few laps in at Mt Ellen with rocks860 today and it's getting deeper by the minute


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 14, 2017)

Those were definitely the best runs I've had this year. Snow was fantastic, just like floating down butter the whole way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 15, 2017)

I was on the chair at 8 AM today at Mt Ellen and the conditions were amazing


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 15, 2017)

BC Poconos ...Cement...Had to ski down my own skin track to move ...was a nice hike anyway.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 15, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> I was on the chair at 8 AM today at Mt Ellen and the conditions were amazing



Agreed, everything was amazing. Took a few pictures














Hammerhead







Brambles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice pics from Mt Ellen today...nothing like a powder day and having trails to yourself.  It's still snowing hard here at the base of Mt Ellen at 7 PM.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 15, 2017)

Magic today.  Fantastic powder everywhere, of course.  Snow was a bit dense, presumably due to wind, which is not a bad thing as it provides a more robust base and Magic was clearly down to bare ground in many places before the storm.  As it is, it's pretty easy to hit bottom on the steepest pitches, but most other places the rocks, etc., are easily avoided.  Favorites were Witch, Twilight Zone, Heart of the Magician, and Sorcerer.  Goniff had too many lurking rocks for me.  Didn't ski Black Line, but looked a bit rocky.

Skied one woods run and didn't try again.  Some powder turns, but lots of hidden obstacles.  Definitely not for the risk adverse.

Pico tomorrow!


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 15, 2017)

After a cold, brutal but fun weekend up north. I stayed local and skied Berkshire East the last couple days.  There were a few rocks but the skiing did not suck!  Lots of powder to go around! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 16, 2017)

Rolling out the driveway for wildcat!

Edit. At the Cat now.  Tan/tellow jacket, light grey pants, orange/red skis in case anyone else is here and wants to say hello.


----------



## Tin (Mar 16, 2017)

Pico. 6" more inches last night, 32" since Tuesday and they have been closed. Should be nuts.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 16, 2017)

Work schedule was favorable today.  Was going to do Mountain Creek on Max but decided I had a better chance of bumps at Camelback which is what I really wanted to work out on.  Think I guessed right as Cliffhanger was a sea of moguls from top to bottom.  Even a showoff set (every mountain needs a showoff set of bumps) just above the Hotel and Trails End Restaurant.  A nice way to start off the Spring trip out west as conditions were outstanding. On to the silver bird tomorrow.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2017)

Plattekill tomorrow, $45 tickets walk up. Place opened for skiing Wed and has been closed since. They got an additional 6" last night.

Originally thought of going to Gore, but Gore got a lot less snow and it's 45 minutes further from home. No brainer!


----------



## moresnow (Mar 16, 2017)

JimG. said:


> Plattekill tomorrow, $45 tickets walk up. Place opened for skiing Wed and has been closed since. They got an additional 6" last night.
> 
> Originally thought of going to Gore, but Gore got a lot less snow and it's 45 minutes further from home. No brainer!


Platty was open today because someone rented it out. Can't imagine they tracked it up too badly. Place looked pretty empty on the webcams.


----------



## sankaty (Mar 16, 2017)

Pico was incredible today.  Knee to thigh deep Utah quality snow.  I was very surprised how much less dense the snow was compared to Magic yesterday.  I'm guessing it has something to do with wind exposure.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 17, 2017)

Where's the 4th picture? Guessing lower A slope? 
Looks good!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 17, 2017)

Dammit, stuff came up so I didn't make it to Platty today.

Guess I'll have to go Sunday instead when it is free for pass holders from other mountains.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 17, 2017)

Heading to Bush and Stowe tonight.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 17, 2017)

Magic today. Very nice!  A bit windblown early, but just needed a bit of traffic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 17, 2017)

Sunapee tomorrow (Sat). Got tempted to buy their spring pass. For $ 119, easy decision. Just a couple of trips and I'm the plus side. I'm sure it will be busy tomorrow but I'll get my fill, I'm sure.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 18, 2017)

Elk .....Great as usual


----------



## Pez (Mar 18, 2017)

Hit Butternut today.  100% open.  nice spring conditions with plenty of cover... just a few bare spots here and there.

Anyone go to mount snow today?  headed up there tomorrow.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 18, 2017)

Platty tomorrow. Blue jacket/helmet on a K2 Raygun. Say hi if you want to take a run.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 19, 2017)

Cannon. Looks to be bluebird!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skimagic (Mar 19, 2017)

Perfect day for a freebie at Windham,, nice soft moguls all over the place.  although the parking lot was beyond full, the steeper trails were lonely at times


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 19, 2017)

Whiteface yesterday. Gore today. Both were off the charts awesome. 

Probably best conditions I have ever skied at Whiteface. Skiing Lookout, which never spun until Saturday, and getting freshies on Hoyt's was also a sweet bonus. 

Gore conditions were also among some of the best I can remember in recent years. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 19, 2017)

Platty was refreshed nicely with 6" of fresh. Bumps and trees were great first thing. Trees got manky within a couple hrs of opening, bumps were good all day. Great to meet and ski with, moresnow, and Zand.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 19, 2017)

Skied Pico. It was a very good day overall. Woods bit my skis a few times, some hard bites as well.

Best run was Upper Giant Killer overall. Bumps were good on Outpost area. Most of the groomers were fantastic hero snow except upper KA which was pretty hard packed.

The snow they got saved the mountain for sure. But it's not quite back to how good it was maybe a month ago.


----------



## bluebird (Mar 19, 2017)

Also skied Pico today. Bumps softened up nicely in the afternoon. Had freebies to use up so I invited my daughter and her boyfriend to join me. Boy am I beat after trying to keep up with 20yr olds!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 20, 2017)

Tin said:


> Pico. 6" more inches last night, 32" since Tuesday and they have been closed. Should be nuts.



I read this as I was on the road to the Cat last week and almost detoured. I love Pico but I was looking for a personal best day at the Cat, which I got. but kudos to all the folks who scored at Pico!


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 20, 2017)

Okemo. Not a favorite of many on here but you can't beat the weather or conditions today. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 20, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Skied Pico. It was a very good day overall. Woods bit my skis a few times, some hard bites as well.
> 
> Best run was Upper Giant Killer overall. Bumps were good on Outpost area. Most of the groomers were fantastic hero snow except upper KA which was pretty hard packed.
> 
> The snow they got saved the mountain for sure. But it's not quite back to how good it was maybe a month ago.


I hit some serious ice on KA Sat.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 20, 2017)

What's the trick with spring riding?

FreeE thaw cycle results in icey morning corduroy, softens up late morning early afternoon then by 2 is mash potatoe slush. This sound about right?

Trying to ride out the spring to get my money's worth but wanted to seek advice on when to go. Seems like sneaking in mid morning after sun has had some time on the slopes is most ideal?


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes. That's the idea. 10-3 worked today. Every day is different. Some days are just icy groomer's,  others become epic in a hurry with the sun and warmth. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 21, 2017)

cm0311 said:


> What's the trick with spring riding?
> 
> FreeE thaw cycle results in icey morning corduroy, softens up late morning early afternoon then by 2 is mash potatoe slush. This sound about right?
> 
> Trying to ride out the spring to get my money's worth but wanted to seek advice on when to go. Seems like sneaking in mid morning after sun has had some time on the slopes is most ideal?



If stuff really freezes up overnight, I aim for the groomers that are facing sun in the morning first. Then as things warm try to ski where the sun hits first and work your way around the mountain. Once it's warm enough that everything is soft, avoid the areas that have seen the earliest sun (avoid mush). Usually in the afternoon ski mostly bumps and, if possible, woods.


----------



## Jully (Mar 21, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> If stuff really freezes up overnight, I aim for the groomers that are facing sun in the morning first. Then as things warm try to ski where the sun hits first and work your way around the mountain. Once it's warm enough that everything is soft, avoid the areas that have seen the earliest sun (avoid mush). Usually in the afternoon ski mostly bumps and, if possible, woods.



Following the sun becomes really important in the spring.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 21, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> If stuff really freezes up overnight, I aim for the groomers that are facing sun in the morning first. Then as things warm try to ski where the sun hits first and work your way around the mountain. Once it's warm enough that everything is soft, avoid the areas that have seen the earliest sun (avoid mush). Usually in the afternoon ski mostly bumps and, if possible, woods.



That and I usually get an ass crack of 10 start!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skicub (Mar 21, 2017)

G
3/20 was beautiful at Sunday River! Runs before noon were all around spectacular. Aurora and Jordan early were heavenly, and things started to soften on heavily trafficked North Peak/South Ridge as the afternoon warmed. 3D was groomed and gorgeous till 4pm, and upper elevations stayed firm as the day wore on. Monday Mourning at 3pm felt like February snow conditions, though White Heat was ice capades pretty early (Obsession stayed nice for awhile). Barker chair down (not happy), but Locke provided some spectacular backside views of Mt. Wash. Overall, wonderful day! 


the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## Jully (Mar 21, 2017)

Sounds like this is the year SR is going to have to replace Barker. Its been down for what - more than 2 weeks (probably closer to 3) of normal operating days this year? Some of those days were peak days too if I recall.

Glad you had a good day though!


----------



## gnardawg (Mar 21, 2017)

I was at SR 2 weeks ago and thought I was imagining things but has Barker been slowed down considerably?  It felt like the lift was running @ maybe 50% speed. 



Jully said:


> Sounds like this is the year SR is going to have to replace Barker. Its been down for what - more than 2 weeks (probably closer to 3) of normal operating days this year? Some of those days were peak days too if I recall.
> 
> Glad you had a good day though!


----------



## Jully (Mar 21, 2017)

gnardawg said:


> I was at SR 2 weeks ago and thought I was imagining things but has Barker been slowed down considerably?  It felt like the lift was running @ maybe 50% speed.



Potentially. The lift usually runs slowish (I think 700 or 800 fpm), but it could have gotten even slower. I haven't been up in a few weeks.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 21, 2017)

Ski Sundown today for a soft bump session.  Gunbarrel and the staircase delivered.  Nice deep base.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 21, 2017)

Jully said:


> Potentially. The lift usually runs slowish (I think 700 or 800 fpm), but it could have gotten even slower. I haven't been up in a few weeks.



When we were there earlier this month it was running below full speed at what I would guess at 700 fpm all day.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 22, 2017)

Greek Peak, tonight, or better yet, tomorrow. I'll have to see how much work we have at the end of the day. Sunny and 35° tomorrow, much prefer that to the teens tonight.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyone been to Waterville this week? Been to Bretton and Cannon this winter so was thinking of hitting WV this weekend for a change and to check out the new trails.


----------



## skimagic (Mar 27, 2017)

Windham, the deluge has ended, blue skies trying to come out.  Good base still.


----------



## Jully (Mar 27, 2017)

Vaughn said:


> Anyone been to Waterville this week? Been to Bretton and Cannon this winter so was thinking of hitting WV this weekend for a change and to check out the new trails.



Not much opened at all off Green Peak this year at WV. Only stuff that ever opened was the new green from the top of the peak I think. I was actually at WV Sunday visiting an old friend. Coverage was nice pretty much everywhere except the top of True Grit and Gema because of exposure to the sun. The northside especially was in great shape. Trees were good if you knew where to look and Bobby's and lower sel's had some bumps.

Overall pretty solid for WV. Depending on how much you liked Cannon/how many times you've been this year I would still probably recommend going back to cannon.


----------



## dlague (Mar 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> Not much opened at all off Green Peak this year at WV. Only stuff that ever opened was the new green from the top of the peak I think. I was actually at WV Sunday visiting an old friend. Coverage was nice pretty much everywhere except the top of True Grit and Gema because of exposure to the sun. The northside especially was in great shape. Trees were good if you knew where to look and Bobby's and lower sel's had some bumps.
> 
> Overall pretty solid for WV. Depending on how much you liked Cannon/how many times you've been this year I would still probably recommend going back to cannon.


Yes everyone should go to Cannon!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 27, 2017)

Telluride today and tomorrow(probably).

Really fun ski town here. Did not really enjoy the mountain besides the views today. Melt and refreeze = some of the least enjoyable runs I've taken this season. So mostly skied intermediate terrain and for that it's not a very good hill.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 29, 2017)

Flying out to OR this afternoon for 4 days at Bachelor starting tomorrow


----------



## skicub (Mar 31, 2017)

3/29/17 - Mt Sunapee

Love sunapee for a half day or close day trip, but conditions were Dicier than I have experienced this season. There was rain earlier this week, but I didn't expect this amount of damage. Ridge was great from top to bottom, as well as chipmunk, eggbeater, lower hansen and the more intermediate stuff (beginner runs fine too). Bonanza, goosebumps, lynx, and sun bowl seemed to be nearing their end. Hopefully the storm helps cover them up for their last week.

That being said, Great views and grooming as always, and everyone was very friendly too!



I spotted over 4 different ski areas off the west side of the mountain. Impressive! 




the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 31, 2017)

Anyone have any intel on Hunta??  Thinking about a Sunday trip.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2017)

Enjoying 8-12" of dense snow at Mount Snow today

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Apr 1, 2017)

A foot plus of dry, mid density snow at Wildcat. 100% open and skiing spectacular.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 1, 2017)

Ragged doesn't suck

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 1, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Enjoying 8-12" of dense snow at Mount Snow today
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



We are here too. Headed in to the tasting soon!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 1, 2017)

Enjoying a foot or so of fairly dense snow at Magic. Amazing April weekend underway 

Sent from my SM-N920V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 1, 2017)

Gore was pretty sweet, close to, if not, a foot up top.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Apr 1, 2017)

jrmagic said:


> Enjoying a foot or so of fairly dense snow at Magic. Amazing April weekend underway
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using AlpineZone mobile app



Same conditions across the valley at Bromley. Light crowd today.  Orion glade was fantastic.


----------



## puckoach (Apr 2, 2017)

Heading to Bretton Woods today, Sunday 4-2

Update, next day.

Great coverage.  I would think the net snowfall was 4".  

Skied great 8am - 10:30ish.  Warmed up a little, and turned dense.  

Should be good cover there for awhile longer.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 2, 2017)

More Gore

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## medfordmike (Apr 2, 2017)

Cannon. Great coverage, poor visibility so far up top. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 2, 2017)

Mid Winter conditions this morning at Gore. Corning up nicely now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 2, 2017)

MRG. Epic spring day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 3, 2017)

2 days at Stowe. Gave up 1 pm Sunday when it turned to solid glue. Place is covered


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 3, 2017)

Mt Snow nice spring skiing but I have a pretty bad cold so its gonna be a short day. Had a midweek voucher to use this season.

North Face is pretty fun today... Will head over there for a few more and call it a day.

Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Apr 3, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> View attachment 22358
> 
> Mt Snow nice spring skiing but I have a pretty bad cold so its gonna be a short day. Had a midweek voucher to use this season.
> 
> ...




Also at Mt snow, sun just burst out full force.  Here's jaws


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 3, 2017)

Jaws was the run of the day... best bumps.

Stopped skiing at 1:00 as 4 hours was enough with a sore throat and dripping snot. Was getting a little mushy/sticky for the last run but this morning was A+ spring skiing starting on the main face and then over on North face once it softened up.


----------



## sankaty (Apr 3, 2017)

Okemo was sublime Saturday and Sunday.  It was one of those weekends when you could drop into the troughs on all the bump runs without worrying about it being slick or bare.  Trees skied great, too.  Saturday was a midwinter-like dense powder day.  Sunday was more springlike, with soft bumps.  It hand't really corned up yet, so lower elevation and south facing slopes got a bit sticky, but north facing slopes were buttery soft.  No lift lines at all.

I've really been enjoying Okemo as a place to ski with not-so-advanced family and friends.   I was really enjoying the Black Hole to Eclipse route, and Rolling Thunder is a fun, mellow-pitch bump run.  My kids are into bumps but are still developing technique.  The lower pitch bumps are great for building confidence and honing skills.

Okemo gets knocked for being flat and overly groomed.  They certainly do groom a lot, but the bumps and trees at Jackson Gore compare favorably to Stratton and much of Mount Snow. Stratton can be annoying in spring if the trees are melted out and they've closed Bear Down as there is not much ungroomed to ski.  The North Face edges out Jackson Gore for steepness, but not by a lot outside the one steep pitch on Ripcord. 

Killington and Pico obviously have much more challenging terrain nearby, but Okemo has its place.

Okemo trees on Saturday:


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 5, 2017)

Loon today, it has been a few seasons since my last visit.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 5, 2017)

Fourth day straight at wildcat for me.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 5, 2017)

MG Skier said:


> Loon today, it has been a few seasons since my last visit.


At Loon today also. Although certainly not powder, the 4 or so inches of wet snow freshened things up nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skicub (Apr 6, 2017)

Sublime at Sunday River today 4/5!

Tons of powder on top of the groomed foot+ from the weekend, with 2-4 fresh down below and even more higher up! Started with first tracks at North Peak and Barker and then Lapped white heat 10 times cuz it was so damn good. Wildfire was ungroomed and gnarly, but very soft and pillowy powder. No western Peaks, but still plenty of skiing and few crowds if you avoid the British Teens on holiday swarming South Ridge. Socked in up top, but otherwise reminded me of a snowy February day at Pico. Deep drifts for April, and a wonderful day. Probably MY last day at The River for the season, but they will be skiing till May for sure! 


the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 7, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> At Loon today also. Although certainly not powder, the 4 or so inches of wet snow freshened things up nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chuckstah, forgot to check back in to AZ. Sorry I missed you. It was a good day! Despite the fog/mist on North Peak that side was rather fast and fun!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 8, 2017)

Stratton. Interesting mix of a little fresh snow and very firm corduroy. And with the Minus Zero Festival, it was an interesting mix of really weird bass music and people dressed up in Pokemon onesy PJs. #ifeltold


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 8, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Stratton. Interesting mix of a little fresh snow and very firm corduroy. And with the Minus Zero Festival, it was an interesting mix of really weird bass music and people dressed up in Pokemon onesy PJs. #ifeltold



were you able to score any acid or ecstasy though?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm sure it was there.  Many sightings of people who looked under the influence of something.


----------



## medfordmike (Apr 9, 2017)

Great last day at Pico. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skimagic (Apr 9, 2017)

Great day at Killington, deep base all over the mountain.  Soft bumps everywhere.  Good size crowd but no lines.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 9, 2017)

Perfect spring conditions at Sunday River today.  Open to close
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 day. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rambo (Apr 10, 2017)

Cornhead and I skied Stowe on Sunday 4/9/17. Fri., Sat., and Sun., were Ski Council days at Stowe... If you have a ski club membership card and the ski club is a member of a ski council you get lift tickets for $46./per day.
Great spring skiing, bluebird sunny day.

Liftline


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 10, 2017)

April 9th!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bttocs (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice pic's Cornhead, where are they from?


----------



## slatham (Apr 10, 2017)

bttocs said:


> Nice pic's Cornhead, where are they from?




Looks like Stowe to me.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2017)

Cannon today.  Yup and it was good


----------



## skimagic (Apr 14, 2017)

Made it to Mt Snow today.  Melting fast, lots of little snow  paths on front.  Three North face trails today.


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 15, 2017)

Jay Peak, day 2. Beautiful ski day yesterday!!


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 15, 2017)

Wildcat


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 15, 2017)

Killington.  Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my LG-D850 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## medfordmike (Apr 15, 2017)

Cannon. Their second to last day but my last day this season. Tomorrow starts motorcycle season. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 15, 2017)

prsboogie said:


> Wildcat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone





Last day in MWV - what a great season fun soft bumps and bluebird skies. Nice vibe on the deck 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 15, 2017)

Belleayre, better than I expected, 8 trails, a little work to get to some with only the triple spinning, quite thin here and there, but manageable. Rain held off until our ride home.














 Remnants of Platty in the distance. They made the call to open for one more day tomorrow.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Apr 15, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Belleayre, better than I expected, 8 trails, a little work to get to some with only the triple spinning, quite thin here and there, but manageable. Rain held off until our ride home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice of Belle to run today.  Did they have a good turnout?


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 16, 2017)

skimagic said:


> Nice of Belle to run today.  Did they have a good turnout?


Yeah, pretty decent, most people stuck to Yahoo, as it was the most easily accessible. Some trails required a short grass/rock walk to return to the base. Fun day, we borrowed Dick's Gold Card, so only $15 apiece, well worth that. Even made a couple high speed runs down Roaring Brook, it looked like shit, but skied nicely. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rambo (Apr 16, 2017)

Cornhead and I skied Belleayre on Sat. 4/16/17. Great Sunny Warm, Bluebird day. Spring conditions, corn snow, not to mushy or stcky or grabby. Nice bumps. Stopped at famous Brooks BBQ in Oneonta on the way home.
Yahoo






Cornhead


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 16, 2017)

Rambo said:


> Cornhead and I skied Belleayre on Sat. 4/16/17. Great Sunny Warm, Bluebird day. Spring conditions, corn snow, not to mushy or stcky or grabby. Nice bumps. Stopped at famous Brooks BBQ in Oneonta on the way home.
> Yahoo



Nice!  Wish I hadn't decided against it.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 16, 2017)

Ha, my good deed for the day, that lady lost her pole over the edge of the trail somehow, I was able to retrieve it with my pole.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 17, 2017)

Bretton Woods.  Started​ and ended​ my season here. Day #51

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Madroch (Apr 17, 2017)

Skied Stowe 4/14- great day...all the headwalls open with usual choke points- surprised if the headwalls lasted the weekend.  Plenty of snow still in woods and trails with favorable exposures.Couple of quick pics..


----------



## Rambo (Apr 19, 2017)

Skied Killington on Tues. 4/18/17. Lift tics are $75... But if you show a seasons pass or a lift ticket from another ski area you get 50% off midweek and 25% off on weekends. So I bought a lift ticket on Tues. for $37.50. Great spring conditions - Sunny, warm, corn snow.

Superstar was groomed but lower part bumps up fast in the sunny warm temps.




Highline


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 19, 2017)

It was good while it lasted.


----------



## dlague (Apr 19, 2017)

Rambo said:


> Skied Killington on Tues. 4/18/17. Lift tics are $75... But if you show a seasons pass or a lift ticket from another ski area you get 50% off midweek and 25% off on weekends. So I bought a lift ticket on Tues. for $37.50. Great spring conditions - Sunny, warm, corn snow.
> 
> Superstar was groomed but lower part bumps up fast in the sunny warm temps.
> View attachment 22506
> ...



Superstar looks to have a lot of snow on it which is good, but that area around the second tower in the picture melts fast not sure if it will make it another month and a half - I am sure they will push snow around if they can.  Hope they make it!


----------



## Rambo (Apr 19, 2017)

Zoomed in on the pic of Superstar taken on Tues. 4/18. This was groomed in the morning but bumped of fairly fast on a warm sunny day. Consider how big these bumps would/will get on a weekend day with many more skiers.


----------



## urungus (Apr 20, 2017)

Rambo said:


> Zoomed in on the pic of Superstar taken on Tues. 4/18. This was groomed in the morning but bumped of fairly fast on a warm sunny day. Consider how big these bumps would/will get on a weekend day with many more skiers.
> View attachment 22510



Especially since the Bear Mountain area will not be reopening this weekend as scheduled.  (No snow remaining on connecting trails.)


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 20, 2017)

dlague said:


> Superstar looks to have a lot of snow on it which is good, but that area around the second tower in the picture melts fast not sure if it will make it another month and a half - I am sure they will push snow around if they can.  Hope they make it!



Looks a lot better than it did last year this time and they made it to (an early) Memorial Day. Highline was closed by now, if I'm recalling correctly.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 21, 2017)

Rambo said:


> Zoomed in on the pic of Superstar taken on Tues. 4/18. This was groomed in the morning but bumped of fairly fast on a warm sunny day. Consider how big these bumps would/will get on a weekend day with many more skiers.


Yup, Superstar gets bumped up and bumped up pretty big, pretty early.  If you get there right when lifts start spinning, it won't take more than a couple of hours before its getting bumped up... at least when Killington is down to only spinning the Superstar Quad.  Certainly makes us snowboarders work, but it is good fun.

We might head up on Sunday to use the last of our MAX Pass tickets at Killington since this might be the last weekend there's terrain my wife can still handle (blue squares).  Cascade and East Fall are both still open as well it looks like, so I assume/hope those will be groomed for Sunday AM.  Maybe I'll try and get her over to Skyelark and Bittersweet also (blue squares) instead of just Great Northern.  Right now it looks like Double Dipper is open too, but I'm assuming that's all moguls and not groomed - I'm sure the glades aren't in play either unfortunately.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2017)

Currently riding the box at Killington - overcast and gray with temps about 40 - the snow is nice and soft!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Apr 22, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Yup, Superstar gets bumped up and bumped up pretty big, pretty early.  If you get there right when lifts start spinning, it won't take more than a couple of hours before its getting bumped up... at least when Killington is down to only spinning the Superstar Quad.  Certainly makes us snowboarders work, but it is good fun.
> 
> We might head up on Sunday to use the last of our MAX Pass tickets at Killington since this might be the last weekend there's terrain my wife can still handle (blue squares).  Cascade and East Fall are both still open as well it looks like, so I assume/hope those will be groomed for Sunday AM.  Maybe I'll try and get her over to Skyelark and Bittersweet also (blue squares) instead of just Great Northern.  Right now it looks like Double Dipper is open too, but I'm assuming that's all moguls and not groomed - I'm sure the glades aren't in play either unfortunately.



Bottom half of East Fall was in rough shape today.  Highline was pretty bad too.  Ovation required long muddy walk over to Superstar halfway down.   On the bright side, plenty of snow remaining on Cascade (at least until the runout) and Superstar.  Rime, Reason / Upper East Fall, Upper Double Dipper all in reasonable shape.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 23, 2017)

On my way to K, should be a great day!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 23, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> On my way to K, should be a great day!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app



Ditto!


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 23, 2017)

Sunday River today. Sugarloaf tomorrow.

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2017)

Was too tired and not feeling well when I got up this AM so we bailed and slept in.  It looks like Killington's main trails off of K1 may stay open through next week.

How do Cascade and Great Northern look?


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Was too tired and not feeling well when I got up this AM so we bailed and slept in.  It looks like Killington's main trails off of K1 may stay open through next week.
> 
> How do Cascade and Great Northern look?


K announced today that its the last day of operation for K-1 for the season - based on the farming I saw they had to do to get the run out from the bottom of Canyon Quad back to KBL and also on some of the connectors from Northridge over to Snowdon yesterday, and the forecast for this week, doesn't really surprise me.

Cascade will be skiable with a hike in/hike out next week for sure, and you could likely via the stairway get down and back to the Northridge pod next weekend, but other than that, it looked like a fair number of connecting meltouts are imminent in the temps later this week.

Still a ton of snow on Superstar and Skyelark, and Bittersweet with a little pushing of snow in a couple spots should be good to go next weekend as well

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 23, 2017)

drjeff said:


> K announced today that its the last day of operation for K-1 for the season - based on the farming I saw they had to do to get the run out from the bottom of Canyon Quad back to KBL and also on some of the connectors from Northridge over to Snowdon yesterday, and the forecast for this week, doesn't really surprise me.
> 
> Cascade will be skiable with a hike in/hike out next week for sure, and you could likely via the stairway get down and back to the Northridge pod next weekend, but other than that, it looked like a fair number of connecting meltouts are imminent in the temps later this week.
> 
> ...


That's about what I expected.  I thought they said they'd open K1 again next weekend but the lodge and peak lodge would be closed.  I guess I read it wrong though.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 23, 2017)

K was good today, weather was outstanding.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2017)

Superstar is stacked right now, what to me was REALLY impressive was how deep down low the spine was to skiers left near the Snow logic tower guns yesterday!! 

Additionally in the good side, the lift tower at roughly the base of where the lower headwall "S" develops, had NO SIGN of the towers concrete base showing yesterday!! Still lots of snow on Supe!!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 180 (Apr 23, 2017)

Downdraft was outstanding!


----------



## Rambo (Apr 23, 2017)

Skied Killington on Sun. 4/23/17 with Cornhead. Fantastic warm, sunny, spring skiing.
Superstar had been groomed overnight and it bumped up after awhile.

a couple of pics:


----------



## Rambo (Apr 23, 2017)

Cascade, Downdraft


----------



## snoseek (Apr 24, 2017)

Wildcat today


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 24, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Wildcat today


How's Wildcat holding up?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 24, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> How's Wildcat holding up?







From a distance


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 24, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> From a distance


Is that you?  Did you guys do Tuckerman last weekend?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 24, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Is that you?  Did you guys do Tuckerman last weekend?



No, I wish !! ,looks like a nice day though. I watch more Youtube than TV (hardly turn it on) . Recomendations come up alot for Tucks. Hillmans is bumped up in their vid. Make sure you post a trip report when you go . I have had an awfull ski year frequency wise ...family stuff killing me .


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 24, 2017)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> No, I wish !! ,looks like a nice day though. I watch more Youtube than TV (hardly turn it on) . Recomendations come up alot for Tucks. Hillmans is bumped up in their vid. Make sure you post a trip report when you go . I have had an awfull ski year frequency wise ...family stuff killing me .


Oh okay.

I'll definitely post photos and a report if/when I go, but I haven't found a pack after checking out 3 different stores this weekend.  Lugging a board by arm/hand for 3+ hours sounds kind of awful.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> I'll definitely post photos and a report if/when I go, but I haven't found a pack after checking out 3 different stores this weekend.  Lugging a board by arm/hand for 3+ hours sounds kind of awful.


Google or bing "snowboarding backcountry packs" - there are a bunch.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 25, 2017)

dlague said:


> Google or bing "snowboarding backcountry packs" - there are a bunch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Oh I know they're out there.  Eastern Boarder had one also and for a decent price, just too small to really be useful.  I'm also a cheap mf'er so I'm always looking for the best deal and not trying to break the bank on any of my gear.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Oh I know they're out there.  Eastern Boarder had one also and for a decent price, just too small to really be useful.  I'm also a cheap mf'er so I'm always looking for the best deal and not trying to break the bank on any of my gear.


I get that!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 25, 2017)

dlague said:


> I get that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


I'm also debating attempting to rig up some type of strap system to my existing POS LL Bean back, lol.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 25, 2017)

My only visit to Tuckerman I skied with the T4T guys on the snowfields up top on Saturday. I told one of them I was planning on hiking up to the bowl from Pinkham the following day. He asked if I had a pack, I said no, he strongly suggested having one. I went to Wally world and found a decent sized internal frame pack. Halfway up the hiking trail I noticed the seams of the straps coming undone. I had images of balancing 45lbs on top of my head. The pack held up, I returned it the next day for a refund. I essentially borrowed a pack from Walmart. Looking back, I don't know how people hike it without a pack. I had all I could handle with one.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> My only visit to Tuckerman I skied with the T4T guys on the snowfields up top on Saturday. I told one of them I was planning on hiking up to the bowl from Pinkham the following day. He asked if I had a pack, I said no, he strongly suggested having one. *I went to Wally world and found a decent sized internal frame pack. Halfway up the hiking trail I noticed the seams of the straps coming undone. I had images of balancing 45lbs on top of my head. The pack held up, I returned it the next day for a refund.* I essentially borrowed a pack from Walmart. Looking back, I don't know how people hike it without a pack. I had all I could handle with one.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


Hmmmmm, that's a pretty good idea!
I was at Wal-Mart Sunday already, should have looked.  We've got a couple of them close-by obviously (doesn't everyone?) so maybe I'll take a look tonight or tomorrow after work to see if there's anything there worth trying.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 25, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Hmmmmm, that's a pretty good idea!
> I was at Wal-Mart Sunday already, should have looked.  We've got a couple of them close-by obviously (doesn't everyone?) so maybe I'll take a look tonight or tomorrow after work to see if there's anything there worth trying.


Idk, I think I dodged a bullet, I'd spend the dollars for a name brand pack that won't let you down. They're all probably made in China, what isn't these days.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> Idk, I think I dodged a bullet, I'd spend the dollars for a name brand pack that won't let you down. They're all probably made in China, what isn't these days.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


You're probably right, but I don't know if I'll find the pack I want, at the right price, in the right amount of time, meanwhile I might be able to do what you did at Wal-Mart.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 26, 2017)

Having tried the half assed way (make whatever pack try and work) vs the proper way (getting a pack that is designed to carry a board/skis as it's primary function, I wish that I had never made the mistake of thinking that my jury rigging of the basic Burton pack that I had won in a raffle, that looked like it had straps and sleeves to adequately secure my gear for a relatively simple hike about a mile up Mount Snow (verses something more substantial like the hike to Tuck's).  The way my gear, even using the tie downs was moving around, bumping into the back of my legs, etc was really annoying!!!

Realizing that I did like the concept of hiking for turns, and that I was going to do it again, I went to REI, about this time of year, a couple of years ago, and bought a ski/board specific pack, for about $80 on clearance, with a real rigid frame, real, thought out tie down locations and sleeves, real waist and shoulder area straps to keep the pack stable, while loaded with my gear and hiking, and frankly it made a world of difference in my overall comfort and enjoyment


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 27, 2017)

We will be closing out at Ktown we hope. Certainly skiing there the next 2 weekends, taking Mother's Day off.  Though we had talked about doing the hike over to Mount Washington with the kids..  We don't have a touring set up, so trying to figure if we backpack the skis, and then switch out or save it for when we get our touring kits.  The kids seem into it too.


----------



## skicub (Apr 28, 2017)

Sugarloaf - Monday 4/24

For the first time ever, I skiied on my birthday!!!! capping off an awesome winter and my most days ever in one season. I was on the Mountain for first chair and was greeted by mostly cloudy skies, but perfect temps around 34°. 

First few runs were crispy, but great. Wall to wall snow everywhere with very limited bare spots (base area excluded) Only things groomed were Tote Road and Kings Landing, with Peavy/Pinch/GinPole and a few paths down Lower Spillway and Sluice as well. 
I skiied till about 1pm, when the sun softened things up a little too much for my late season legs. Got my tan and had lunch at the Beach after I got in my minimum 20K vertical. 

All in all, an amazing way to spend my birthday and close out this fantastic season!


the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## Glenn (Apr 28, 2017)

Nice work and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 28, 2017)

Anyone riding/skiing at Killington today?

I figured Sunday River would update their Snow Report today with info about tomorrow and Sunday, but so far nothing.  The last update is from Tuesday.


----------



## prsboogie (Apr 28, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Anyone riding/skiing at Killington today?
> 
> I figured Sunday River would update their Snow Report today with info about tomorrow and Sunday, but so far nothing.  The last update is from Tuesday.



I want to say TIN and The MadRussian are there. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2017)

A Basin today - sucked powder on all faces.












Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 28, 2017)

Skiing at Sugarbush this weekend...75 degrees when I arrived at  6 PM today


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 28, 2017)

Cat tomorrow.  River Sunday [emoji1] and hope for a few dry hours Monday at SR or the Loaf for some May turns. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 29, 2017)

The Cat is cooked. Mid-lower Lynx skied good, but the upper mountain is toasted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 30, 2017)

At Sunday River.  The piece of shit Barker chair is broken... Again. Late opening.  

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 30, 2017)

They tweeted about the Barker being down. Then tweeted this. LOL


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 30, 2017)

It was cloudy most of the day. And rocks. Lots of rocks and dirt. This was run of the day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 30, 2017)

Tomorrow is going to be tough for them. Any word on what happened with Barker?


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 30, 2017)

Jully said:


> Tomorrow is going to be tough for them. Any word on what happened with Barker?


There's enough snow piles around to spread out for tomorrow but it won't be pretty. Rock ski day. I was told The POS Barker chair needed a new drive belt. They couldn't figure that out yesterday after close
?  Done with Boyne for at least a season and until I see some proactive maintenance, rather than reactive. A lot of people I spoke withh this morning had the same thoughts. Not a good start to the last day of pass sales before the next price increase. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 1, 2017)

My wife and I did Sunday River on Saturday.  It was our first time visiting.

The drive up from Central MA kind of sucked.  Made it in about 3 hrs and 15 mins as opposed to the 3 hrs and 35 minutes my GPS told me.  But, I was also doing 80-85 most of the way in MA and 85-90 most of the way in NH/ME before getting off the highway.  People drive slow as fuck in Maine!!  At least on Rt. 26 they did and that was quite annoying to me.

The riding was fun.  Ecstasy and Sunday Punch was mostly what we stuck to, but I did also try Lazy River and Monday Mourning.  I would have checked out Right Stuff, but was talking to a skier on the 3rd run of the day and he said he had to take his skis off 2-3 times and walk, so I passed on that.  Top Gun was completely bare just about.

I was surprised Lazy River was open and I doubt it made it through the day on Saturday.  There was a lot of dirt and rocks to dodge.  It did look like there was some nicely spaced trees off of Lazy River though which would have been a lot of fun for me.

All in all, it was a really fun day and I was quite proud of my wife since I think that was the toughest terrain she had done to date with having to dodge rocks and dirt even on some steeper pitches.  I think her season is now done, but I'll probably try and do 1-2 more days at Killington doing some Superstar laps.


----------



## Jully (May 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> My wife and I did Sunday River on Saturday.  It was our first time visiting.
> 
> The drive up from Central MA kind of sucked.  Made it in about 3 hrs and 15 mins as opposed to the 3 hrs and 35 minutes my GPS told me.  But, I was also doing 80-85 most of the way in MA and 85-90 most of the way in NH/ME before getting off the highway.  People drive slow as fuck in Maine!!  At least on Rt. 26 they did and that was quite annoying to me.
> 
> ...



Glad you enjoyed it! Right Stuff definitely was hurting even 2 weeks ago, surprised it made it at all. The drive up 26 is definitely a tough one... Worse than 16 to Wildcat, though they have a lot of similarities 26 has slower drivers and fewer spots to pass. Looks like we will all be going to K now.


----------



## kingslug (May 4, 2017)

I think I'm done. just don't feel like driving 4 hours to ski Superstar.


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2017)

kingslug said:


> I think I'm done. just don't feel like driving 4 hours to ski Superstar.



Don't blame you!


----------



## 4aprice (May 5, 2017)

dlague said:


> Don't blame you!



Dave ,last weekend at Loveland,  You gonna hit it?   Its Abay now till ?, then summmer.  They tell me that you come to Colorado for the winters and stay for the summmers.    As one who enjoys the warm as much as the cold sounds like paradise to me.   Enjoyed my expanded time in Colorado this year and looking forward to next.   The boy comes home in a week for a short stint, which we will enjoy, then back to CO.   Do enjoy summers on the lake here, would be the biggest thing I would miss leaving NJ.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

